# Let's see your Alpha Paul Newman Chronos



## Fullers1845

Hey, Gents. Here are some shots of my recently acquired Alpha Paul Newman. I admit that this is a completely WUS-induced purchase. (Thanks to the great photography and recommendations of Guysie, Reno, and others.) :-!

May I say that this is one sweet watch. Having taken possession of a black Alpha "Radiomaster" and a blue Alpha Seamaster, in my opinion the Paul Newman is *the* Alpha to own. I love the classy details and the retro size and style. The bracelet is crappy. Apparently solid links, except the endlinks. The clasp feels quite cheap.

Expecting that, I went ahead and ordered this leather strap with the watch directly from Alpha: http://www.alpha-watch.com/details.php?myid=369. This is a very nice strap for $11. In my opinion, the combo works better than I had anticipated. I love the double ridges and the reddish color of the strap nicely brings out the red ring and minute marks around the dial. b-)

Here are my shots. First with bracelet, then with Alpha strap. Now show me yours.



















The cheap clasp:










The completely naked caseback:










And now on the Alpha strap:


----------



## AlbertaTime

Sure, I'll play


----------



## polaco23

aint gotta ask me twice to show off one of my faves....b-)

boo yah! rocking it on a Rolex Submariner oyster, because im crazy like that. the sub sits on a nato bond now. 








sittin pretty next to the Mink b-)


----------



## Martin_B

Regards,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

Hehe, glad you like the photo's. I agree that the PN is _the_ Alpha to own. Love the red strap by the way, had never considered that combo (I did put it on a black leather strap with red stitching, which was nice but made it a bit too casual)! Let me add a few close-ups to the thread (click for Flickr and bigger sizes):


----------



## jason_recliner

What movement does this use? Is it a column wheel chrono? Is it available in any watches other than the PN? Don't get me wrong, these look great, but I would prefer a watch which is it's own style rather than a homage. Thanks!


----------



## GuySie

jason_recliner said:


> What movement does this use? Is it a column wheel chrono? Is it available in any watches other than the PN? Don't get me wrong, these look great, but I would prefer a watch which is it's own style rather than a homage. Thanks!


Seagull ST-19. Basically a redesign of the Venus 175 - the Swiss sold their tooling to the Chinese when they upgraded to a new chronograph movement. It is a column wheel chrono. And it's in lots of watches, as it's probably one of the most affordable chrono movements available. For example, check out Precista's PRS5:


----------



## jason_recliner

Holy mashugana putz! Must. Have. Seagull. ST-19.

How can Alpha sell these for $130??? The precistas seem hard to find. And they look expensivish compared to the Alphas. Any other cheapies use this movement?


----------



## GuySie

jason_recliner said:


> Any other cheapies use this movement?


The Alpha _is_ unnaturally cheap. Few ST19s I've seen available in that price class. But how about the Seagull Airforce 1963 (reissue of the classic Chinese Airforce pilot watch):


























(Googled pics)

I think it goes for about $200, though US members could probably pin the number down better.


----------



## jason_recliner

Yeah, that's really nice. Maybe I'll keep an eye out for an original. It's gotta be less than an original Paul Newman Daytona! I also found this one, which I am assuming uses the ST-19:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sea-Gull-Mechan...6|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

I really like this watch, but not enough to drop US$330 on it. Especially when that is awfully close to the price of (hopefully) my next purchase. The search continues...


----------



## GuySie

jason_recliner said:


> I really like this watch, but not enough to drop US$330 on it. Especially when that is awfully close to the price of (hopefully) my next purchase. The search continues...


There's a few more variations:
http://www.usseagull.com/chronograph.htm

but yeah, that is about the price range you will find them in. A lot of ST19s find their way into homage or replica watches, but not nearly as often into really original designs.


----------



## Fullers1845

Love the deep-brown, AlbertaTime.


----------



## Fullers1845

GuySie, nice closeups! I like your silver "a" logo. Most seem to have a black one like mine. Is the bracelet on your PN in your album the original one? I'm curious because the end links on mine were much more flush with the curve of the lugs.


----------



## AlbertaTime

Fullers1845 said:


> Love the deep-brown, AlbertaTime.


Thanks!

The idea sure wasn't original to me.

Other WUS members had traded the stock metal bracelet for dark brown leather and posted photos a few months ago, and I loved the look so much I bought the watch, just so I could do the same 

It was my first (but not only) totally WUS-inspired watch purchase.


----------



## Fullers1845

I hear ya, brother. WUS is inspiring in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Jockinho

Now sold, but it was a very nice watch for sure...


----------



## GuySie

Fullers1845 said:


> GuySie, nice closeups! I like your silver "a" logo. Most seem to have a black one like mine. Is the bracelet on your PN in your album the original one? I'm curious because the end links on mine were much more flush with the curve of the lugs.


Thanks! The silver alpha seems to be from an earlier batch of watches.
No, I absolutely abhorred the original PN bracelet. I will go out of my way to make painfully clear how crap that piece of metal was on every PN thread I encounter here ;-) Instead I put my Alpha PO bracelet on it, which was very decent! And then I made the pics. But I soon switched to the brown croc leather:


----------



## Fullers1845

Nice! Yours has the silver "a" logo as well. It may be just me, but a bunch of these PN's seem to be in Europe. You're in Sweden. Reno in France. GuiSie and Martin B in The Netherlands. Interesting...


----------



## flori78

i like this watch a lot but I am afraid that I will be ashamed if someone says at my work, hey you have a fake rolex...:S


----------



## Fullers1845

Possibly, but this style is so rare among Rolexes that I think it is pretty unlikely. I suppose you could always buy a real one for around $60k. Now a submariner style or a date-just style on jubilee bracelet is much more likely to be confusing.


----------



## AlbertaTime

flori78 said:


> i like this watch a lot but I am afraid that I will be ashamed if someone says at my work, hey you have a fake rolex...:S


It would be just as likely to be confused with a very similar looking Omega, and that's _if_ such confusion would ever happen anyways...I've never encountered it.

In any case, I didn't buy the Alpha PN because it was an homage to anything, or even because Paul Newman had something similar. I bought it because it was an _Alpha_ that I liked. And unless there are job related considerations (and I _don't_ mean impressing clients), "liking it" is the best reason to wear any brand of watch. b-)

Or, you can look at it another way: you could feel superior to your mistaken co-workers because they don't know enough about watches to recognize a _real Alpha_ :-d


----------



## jason_recliner

flori78 said:


> i like this watch a lot but I am afraid that I will be ashamed if someone says at my work, hey you have a fake rolex...:S


I can count the times anyone has noticed any of my watches since I've been collecting (around 2 years) on two hands. We notice our watches, other people have more important things to think about.


----------



## GuySie

flori78 said:


> i like this watch a lot but I am afraid that I will be ashamed if someone says at my work, hey you have a fake rolex...:S


The current Daytona models look nothing like this design anymore. There won't be any confusion - unless it's a WIS as well, in which case you can both revell in how cool the original Paul Newman watch was and how much you both desire to own one.


----------



## jPhoenix

jason_recliner said:


> I can count the times anyone has noticed any of my watches since I've been collecting (around 2 years) on two hands. We notice our watches, other people have more important things to think about.


What he said.


----------



## frtorres87

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but im really dying to see some Alpha newmans! Post Up!


----------



## Martin_B

OK, When you insist ;-)





































Regards,

Martin


----------



## majikat

I really like these and would get one in an instant if they were auto but the hand crank and a screwdown crown puts me off !!!


----------



## Reno

I've been wearing mine all day long.




























I have the _Alfred E. Neuman_ edition too :-d


















Great watches :-!


----------



## MHe225

I feel almost embarrassed to post my pictures following the excellent ones from both Martin and Reno |> but here you go:



























RonB

PS - Reno, 2 more posts and you break the 10K barrier


----------



## Reno

MHe225 said:


> I feel almost embarrassed to post my pictures following the excellent ones from both Martin and Reno |> but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RonB


Nice Panda, Ron :-!



> PS - Reno, 2 more posts and you break the 10K barrier


Ooops. I didn't even noticed :-x


----------



## skywatch

I think he just did it! Does Reno get a prize now?

Our thread-reviving requester is the proud new owner of my old Alpha Newman, but here's a picture anyway.


----------



## Reno

skywatch said:


> I think he just did it! Does Reno get a prize now?


:-d

Honestly, most of my posts have been something like "that's a very nice watch !", "excellent !" or "Damn, I need one of those !!" and too many pics (I know, I know :roll: ), so I may not be the most _efficient/informative_ poster around here ;-)

But I just want to say WUS is really fantastic place, with lots of great people 

Thank you all for making this place what it is :-!



> Our thread-reviving requester is the proud new owner of my old Alpha Newman, but here's a picture anyway.
> 
> View attachment 516487


Nice one, skywatch :-!

(see ? what I just said ? o| )


----------



## roverguy78




----------



## whatmeworry

Reno said:


> I have the _Alfred E. Neuman_ edition too :-d


I like it! !

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

whatmeworry said:


> I like it! !


Cheers Olly 

I knew you would ;-)


----------



## obsidian

*I couldn't stand the cheap tinny bracelets the Newman / Daytonas came on and eventually swapped them for the much sturdier bracelets used on the Alpha Submariner and Explorer II. The end pieces will fit, though you need to really force them in towards the case to get the spring bars to pop into the holes in the lugs. Once in place the bracelet feels rock solid.

I eventually sold the Newman because of legibility issues. It may look cool but the silver hands (especially the sub-dial hands) often disappear against the dial in many lighting situations.*


----------



## frtorres87

Wow thanks guys, ive been thoroughly enjoying my newman


----------



## Dennix

Think I should share a picture


----------



## Phil73805

Apologies for resurrecting this old thread, again. I noticed that a number of the Daytonas have see through casebacks. I just bought one with a solid caseback and wanted to know if it was possible to buy a see through one and from where? Thanks.


----------



## byhsu

Martin_B said:


> OK, When you insist ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


Martin:

What is that on your watch? looks kind of big.


----------



## chirs1211

Hi you ca get a see through backfrom Alpha themselves at www.alpha-watch.com 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## CADstraps

A friend of mine has the "Radiomir" cased version of this movement, although he says it is a Seagull 2903 - is it a different movement?


----------



## Patman

Wow, I've not looked at Alpha's stuff before, but this is a really nice looking watch. May have to look at adding this as my second "homage" in my collection...


----------



## Martin_B

byhsu said:


> Martin:
> 
> What is that on your watch? looks kind of big.


I think in English it's also called a May beetle. A large beetle which appears at the end of may, beginning of june. Quite harmless, but very noisy. See Phyllophaga (genus) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for more info.

Some more pics:


















Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

Phil73805 said:


> Apologies for resurrecting this old thread, again. I noticed that a number of the Daytonas have see through casebacks. I just bought one with a solid caseback and wanted to know if it was possible to buy a see through one and from where? Thanks.


Here is the product page : Alpha Watch


----------



## mleok

I just sold mine, but these are some photos from the "for sale" post.


----------



## drockadam

I love these Alpha Paul Newmans!


----------



## JCW1980

Very nice looking homages! These pics have got me seriously tempted, especially at the price point!

What is the overall thickness of the watch (including crystal, case, case back)? I think the 39mm case diameter is perfect, but I can't find anything about the thickness, and I just know if the thing is too thick, it might put me off.


----------



## JCW1980

JCW1980 said:


> What is the overall thickness of the watch (including crystal, case, case back)?


Nevermind, I found something about it... 14mm. Not bad.


----------



## kabal_za

this thread is the devil 

just ordered my own alpha paul newman panda, without bracelet, and honey gator strap from crown and buckle (Gator - 20mm Honey Calf - Crown and Buckle)


----------



## Ric Capucho

Here's mine...Ric


----------



## JanC

Someone needs to sell me the white dial with silver bezel-- stat!


----------



## chirs1211

kabal_za said:


> this thread is the devil
> 
> just ordered my own alpha paul newman panda, without bracelet, and honey gator strap from crown and buckle (Gator - 20mm Honey Calf - Crown and Buckle)


Hi, how and where did you order one without a bracelet?

Chris


----------



## Ric Capucho

I ordered mine *with* the bracelet, always intending to immediately replace it with a vintage brown leather. Didn't think the was a way to order without. But to be honest, the "original" bracelet will be needed if I ever feel like selling the watch.

Unlikely, as that seems.

Ric


----------



## kabal_za

I just contacted alpha hk, and asked for discount without bracelet. They gave it to me for $150, instead of $172, and then I bought the clear case back instead.
After reading about the really poor issues of the clasp, and feeling that I would regret not getting the clear case back too, I thought saving $20 was a nice bonus, considering I don't like the look of this watch on bracelet anyway, and would never use it


----------



## Ric Capucho

kabal_za said:


> I just contacted alpha hk, and asked for discount without bracelet. They gave it to me for $150, instead of $172, and then I bought the clear case back instead.
> After reading about the really poor issues of the clasp, and feeling that I would regret not getting the clear case back too, I thought saving $20 was a nice bonus, considering I don't like the look of this watch on bracelet anyway, and would never use it


Yeah, you did well. Never occurred to me to do the same. Ah well...

Ric


----------



## chirs1211

Will definately consider doing this when i'm ready to buy, already have a strap lined up for it.
The question of resale value isn't relevant to me as i tend not to sell on my watches, but i imagine it would be for some.

What are the issues with the clasp/bracelet? Can't seem to find the posts.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Lemper

Looks great Ric!


----------



## faiien

How long did it take alpha to ship your watches to you guys and do they ship through USPS once it gets to the states? I ordered on 1/17 and have not received anything.


----------



## kabal_za

When I ordered my alpha smp, I didn't get any immediate feedback, it was only a week or two later when I asked for a status update that they told me it had already shipped, and gave me the tracking number. Took about 3 weeks, but I ordered on like the 15th December, so I expect my PN to arrive sooner, no Christmas rush. 

And yes, it will be delivered by your countries postal service one it reaches you


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

My PN haven't been seeing any wrist time since I got it because I didn't like the factory bracelet. Finally ordered the strap I wanted and it got a whole 3-4 days last week in the rotation. Apologies for the lint shots.

View attachment 966605

View attachment 966606

View attachment 966607

View attachment 966608

View attachment 966610

View attachment 966611


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

chirs1211 said:


> What are the issues with the clasp/bracelet? Can't seem to find the posts.


For me, it looks cheap, and it cheapens the watch altogether. Also it was flimsy, and when the links clank together it sounded like plastic.



faiien said:


> How long did it take alpha to ship your watches to you guys and do they ship through USPS once it gets to the states? I ordered on 1/17 and have not received anything.


Ordered mine around USA Thanksgiving 2012, took about 5 weeks to arrive in California.


----------



## kabal_za

That timefactors strap looks great.

Waiting for tueday (timefactors is closed except on tues, wed, thursdays) to order a black rally from them for my PN. will rotate that with my C&B honey calf "gator"


----------



## Ric Capucho

Chaps,

On a reddish brown strap that watch just leaps off your wrist. Truly wondrous.

Ric


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

kabal_za said:


> That timefactors strap looks great.
> 
> Waiting for tueday (timefactors is closed except on tues, wed, thursdays) to order a black rally from them for my PN. will rotate that with my C&B honey calf "gator"


Oh yeah, that was a long wait for me as well. Certainly added to the joy and excitement to the buying experience though.



Ric Capucho said:


> Chaps,
> 
> On a reddish brown strap that watch just leaps off your wrist. Truly wondrous.
> 
> Ric


Thank you, Sir, for noticing the color! Took me a while to find this strap. I wanted the strap color to match the red/brown second markers, and the stitching to match the cream dial. I think I got it with this strap. I'm totally admiring your combo as well. I'm keeping an eye out for a vintage leather strap like yours.


----------



## kabal_za

Ric Capucho said:


> Chaps,
> 
> On a reddish brown strap that watch just leaps off your wrist. Truly wondrous.
> 
> Ric


definitely have plans for a burgandy strap too |>


----------



## joesym001

Reverse panda here!

View attachment 967728


----------



## theinterchange

Since joining WUS, I've seen countless photos of the Alpha Paul Newman and thought "man, that's one _ugly _watch! Why are so many owners so _proud_ of theirs?!"

...

Then last night, I saw one. I don't know in which sub-forum or thread... but it clicked. A little light shone down and I realized.

"Man, that's one _cool_ watch! I can see why so many owners are _proud_ of theirs!"

I'm being sorely tempted by one now.

Thanks a lot!! 

Randy


----------



## kabal_za

theinterchange said:


> Since joining WUS, I've seen countless photos of the Alpha Paul Newman and thought "man, that's one _ugly _watch! Why are so many owners so _proud_ of theirs?!"
> 
> ...
> 
> Then last night, I saw one. I don't know in which sub-forum or thread... but it clicked. A little light shone down and I realized.
> 
> "Man, that's one _cool_ watch! I can see why so many owners are _proud_ of theirs!"
> 
> I'm being sorely tempted by one now.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Randy


I think I felt that same, it didnt do much for me (but that is now a distant memory b-) )

this thread - > https://www.watchuseek.com/f101/alpha-panda-rubber-band-318858.html and this photo did it for me


----------



## theinterchange

kabal_za said:


> I think I felt that same, it didnt do much for me (but that is now a distant memory b-) )
> 
> this thread - > https://www.watchuseek.com/f101/alpha-panda-rubber-band-318858.html and this photo did it for me


Thanks for more eye candy! My biggest question is steel or black bezel?! I know the "original" was steel [wasn't it? hard to tell with the glare in the photo], but I kind of like the black. And, quite frankly, I'm not trying to emulate Newman with the possible purchase, so why should I care which is original?! ;-P

Randy


----------



## Ric Capucho

theinterchange said:


> Thanks for more eye candy! My biggest question is steel or black bezel?! I know the "original" was steel [wasn't it? hard to tell with the glare in the photo], but I kind of like the black. And, quite frankly, I'm not trying to emulate Newman with the possible purchase, so why should I care which is original?! ;-P
> 
> Randy


The majority goes with black bezel, so you can choose whether you also go with the herd. I did. "Baaaaaaaaaaah." But you might wanna plough your own furrow and go steel. Both versions look (gasp gasp) bloody lovely on a reddish brown strap. Countless pictures on this forum and elsewhere prove it, and you might also want to have a look in the Images forum hiding in the lost area above the usual Chinese forum posts.

On the other hand, Alpha might have made the steel versus black bezel decision a little easier for you: the steel bezel version now has an "ask" showing instead of the usual price. Before we all get upset, it was Chinese New Year just yesterday, so there's every chance their stocks are depleted. Might have to wait a few weeks for certain models to become available again.

Don't forget the optional glass back (extra $30 cost, submerged somewhere in the "Others / Accessory" section) when you order. If you're smart (I wasn't) you'll email Alpha first and negotiate a non-bracelet price which should pretty much cover the display case. And the bracelet is a horrible tinny thing anyway, so no loss.

Ric


----------



## theinterchange

Ric Capucho said:


> The majority goes with black bezel, so you can choose whether you also go with the herd. I did. "Baaaaaaaaaaah." But you might wanna plough your own furrow and go steel. Both versions look (gasp gasp) bloody lovely on a reddish brown strap. Countless pictures on this forum and elsewhere prove it, and you might also want to have a look in the Images forum hiding in the lost area above the usual Chinese forum posts.
> 
> On the other hand, Alpha might have made the steel versus black bezel decision a little easier for you: the steel bezel version now has an "ask" showing instead of the usual price. Before we all get upset, it was Chinese New Year just yesterday, so there's every chance their stocks are depleted. Might have to wait a few weeks for certain models to become available again.
> 
> Don't forget the optional glass back (extra $30 cost, submerged somewhere in the "Others / Accessory" section) when you order. If you're smart (I wasn't) you'll email Alpha first and negotiate a non-bracelet price which should pretty much cover the display case. And the bracelet is a horrible tinny thing anyway, so no loss.
> 
> Ric


I seem to lean toward the black, simply because I like the extra pop of contrast it gives. I also noticed the steel having the "ask" rather than a price/buy button. The bracelet might be a good idea simply for adding to the (possible) resale value. But then again, I'm not sure it's universally wanted...

On the other hand, the glass caseback is almost a must!

Randy


----------



## Fullers1845

theinterchange said:


> I seem to lean toward the black, simply because I like the extra pop of contrast it gives. I also noticed the steel having the "ask" rather than a price/buy button. The bracelet might be a good idea simply for adding to the (possible) resale value. But then again, I'm not sure it's universally wanted...
> 
> On the other hand, the glass caseback is almost a must!
> 
> Randy


Actually, the Alpha PN bracelet is almost universally *not* wanted.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kabal_za

mine is still in HK according to HKPost tracking  was "posted" on the 8th, damn chinese new year


----------



## theinterchange

Fullers1845 said:


> Actually, the Alpha PN bracelet is almost universally *not* wanted.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


True, true. I haven't heard much good about the bracelet from anyone.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuySie

kabal_za said:


> and this photo did it for me


Sweet, my pic converted yet another to the faith of the Alpha PN


----------



## Rush

I actually don't think the original bracelet is that bad. I have a nato and rally strap for the watch, but decided to keep the original bracelet on.

Some close-ups :


----------



## Ric Capucho

Rush said:


> I actually don't think the original bracelet is that bad. I have a nato and rally strap for the watch, but decided to keep the original bracelet on.
> 
> Some close-ups :


Ok, so a counterpoint view.

Good to have a balance to all these opinions.

Ric


----------



## kabal_za




----------



## Ric Capucho

kabal_za said:


>


That's step one.

Step two is to make a ball of sticky tape.

Step three is to remove the standard steel back and replace with the glass back.

Report back here when these steps are complete. With photos, as evidence. 

Ric

p.s. Isn't it lovely!


----------



## Rush

kabal_za said:


>


Mine came with the display case installed and the plain one in the bag.

As Ric said: tape ball.


----------



## everlong

Does anyone have this watch on a vintage brown leather strap they could share some pictures of? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kabal_za

oh, it is indeed lovely, much nicer in real life, even after all the amazing photos around here - looking at you Reno 

did the tape ball, worked perfectly. I tightened it as much as I could with the tape, I think it is enough

excuse my photo "skills" :rodekaart


































not completely sure if I am feeling this particular honey brown colour strap, or just straps in general (maybe not used to if after 80% nato, 20% bracelet on my 8926 and alpha smp). got a timefactors black rallye inbound, so I will see how that is


----------



## kabal_za

some other straps

military khaki pvd nato









"bond" nato









"tudor-like" nato









SMP says hello 









invicta 8926 oyster bracelet (I actually really like this, so this will be tomorrows bracelet. I will tell myself that the invicta bracelet is much better than the alpha, and $25 well saved  )


----------



## Fullers1845

kabal_za said:


> invicta 8926 oyster bracelet (I actually really like this, so this will be tomorrows bracelet. I will tell myself that the invicta bracelet is much better than the alpha, and $25 well saved  )


Actually, it is better. The 8926 bracelets are some of my favorites.


----------



## italycai

View attachment 999334
View attachment 999335


Here's my Paul Newman on a black "racing" perforated leather strap with red stitching.


----------



## Trandy

Here's mine on a Di Modell Chronissimo strap:


----------



## alexiscabel

Ordered these on-line for pick-up from my friend in HK who received the Alphas for me. Was going there for a winter vacation. For some freak reason, I got the chicken pox for the second time since 7 years old. Doc said it was a stronger kind of chicken pox as the virus has mutated since the 70s. Was able to go to HK five months later for a one-week vacation. Thanks Benny for holding on to these beauties. Running well, no complaints about the screw-down crown and pushers. Brushed finish on the bracelet could be better as seen in full daylight, but it's way good enough. Will be buying two more of these in different color/style in the future. Loving these Alphas. Thank you Alpha!


----------



## chirs1211

I emailed Alpha regarding buying a Newman without bracelet and they offered it at a $20 reduction.
I was just wondering if it's worth saving the $20 or paying full price and having the bracelet, given the mixed feelings about it here?

Chris


----------



## houston

That's how I ordered mine. If you think you may flip the watch you may want to just buy the bracelet so you can sell it as complete. The bracelet is not worth wearing. The end links are made out of silly putty or warm butter, I was not able to tell which. The clasp rattles constantly and makes the whole watch seem cheap. They look great on an alligator strap or a Hirsch Liberty so I would personally put my $20 toward one of those.


----------



## chirs1211

Great, thanks that's pretty much what i thought.The chances of flipping are very slim, and i just don't need another junk bracelet in the strap box

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Rush

I you don't mind a bracelet that is rattly (not overly rattly) and slightly lighter, get it. If you are picky, take the $20.


----------



## Sistema1927

Received this one today, used on a brown Hamilton strap. Changed it out to this NATO that compliments the Alpha very well.



)Please excuse the cell phone pic, I was too lazy to dig out the good camera.)


----------



## joshv002

any suggestions on an oyster style replacement bracelet? can't afford a rolex so.. anything else?


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Time Factors Strap


----------



## Raznov

Could someone here send me a link for the Alpha PN, the ones I found are either too much silver and black or just not the one I am looking for... I'm searching for the one with the yellow on it (like the one posted in the picture on the post on top of me...)


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Raznov said:


> Could someone here send me a link for the Alpha PN, the ones I found are either too much silver and black or just not the one I am looking for... I'm searching for the one with the yellow on it (like the one posted in the picture on the post on top of me...)


If you can't get one from Alpha; either thru their store or from their eBay auctions; you will have to look at the various watch forum trading posts and hope someone is selling. Also ask Alpha if they can build you one.


----------



## joshv002

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Time Factors Strap


are you sure they sell oyster style? I only saw leather and NATO style..


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

joshv002 said:


> are you sure they sell oyster style? I only saw leather and NATO style..


Mine came on an oyster bracelet. It was horrible. I didn't wear my PN until I found the strap that I wanted.


----------



## joshv002

finally joined the club! this is definitely my new favorite watch! alpha doesn't have the cream dial w/black bezel at the moment so I got it off eBay. works great!

ps.. as much as I didn't wanna do ebay, it sure beats having to wait 2 weeks. it came in in 3 days!


----------



## Ric Capucho

Wearin' me Alpha Panda yesterday, so here's the pickie.

Ric


----------



## eXis10z

Well, reading this thread has tempted me into getting into one of these. Read the problems about the bracelet and was wonder if it was feasible to fit one of those 20mm seiko oyster bracelets. Those bracelets are pretty comfortable. Not sure if the curved ends fit or how much modification is going to be needed though.


----------



## awcwsp01

Just shot them an email asking for total cost with no bracelet and clear case back installed. Love the look of this watch.

Where you guys getting these sick brown straps from? Specifically Martin B and GuySie? Really makes the watch look great. Also going for the black bezel, because as stated earlier, I think the contrast really makes the watch pop. As much as I hate that term. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## awcwsp01

$158 for everything, including shipping. Gonna go ahead and pull the trigger as soon as they van send me an invoice.


----------



## Chewbycca

Can't believe this is the only picture I have of this watch, but you get the idea. Black leather white stitching. Simple.


----------



## awcwsp01

awcwsp01 said:


> $158 for everything, including shipping. Gonna go ahead and pull the trigger as soon as they van send me an invoice.


So they send me the watch with the steel case back instead of display. I tell them to send me the display back and Ill put it on myself. They say they don't have any, and they're not making them anymore. I ask for a $25 refund for it, they say sorry, not company policy, you can get a discount on your next order. Not interested, so they tell me to send it back.

Now they expect me to pay shipping charges to get the money back on an order they screwed up. Fricking rediculous.


----------



## pack66

I'm not seeing this particular style with the cream dial on the Alpha Watch USA site. Searched on ebay with no luck either. Where's the place to get these Daytona homages now?


----------



## nemesis702

pack66 said:


> I'm not seeing this particular style with the cream dial on the Alpha Watch USA site. Searched on ebay with no luck either. Where's the place to get these Daytona homages now?


Me either- I think they are gone; like the Alpha Explorer too bad I didn't get my hands on the Explorer before they sold out.o|
I also think they upped their prices on all their watches.:rodekaart


----------



## nemesis702

Here's mine on a Di-Modell racing strap- the steel bracelet is garbage.


----------



## pack66

Yep, I remember when I first joined WUS. They were, IIRC, less than $100. Oh well. I'll keep looking until I find one.


----------



## chirs1211

Email Alpha HK they should be able to build one for you, though may take some time.

Chris


----------



## DannyElfman

I did send an email to Alpha, end of November. They were supposed to have it back in stock (with the display case !) in December. ....

Still nothing on their website


----------



## chirs1211

Received mine mid november, though i did order in early october and wasn't told they were out of stock until i emailed a few weeks later.
I was told that they would not be making display backs ever again, despite being quoted a price for a watch with a display back, so i just ordered a steel backed one without bracelet. Though when mine finally arrived it was on a bracelet, which promptly came off as everyone is correct the bracelet isn't great.

Chris


----------



## elGrafico

Where could I buy an Alpha Paul Newman Panda? Are they still for sale new, or is sales corner my best hope now? I can't find that particular model on the Alpha site and the USA site seems to have closed? Links / advice appreciated


----------



## elGrafico

Seems I spoke too soon, reading back (skipped a few pages) I see other members asking the same question - sorry!


----------



## elGrafico

Have emailed Alpha also, asking for a price including shipping to UK - though if any members have one they want to sell, I'd be happy to talk to them 

At time of writing 21/12/13, the Paul Newman Panda is back in stock at Alpha watch, as is the display case back and I've ordered both (this site is hazardous to bank balances!).


----------



## millenbop

elGrafico said:


> Have emailed Alpha also, asking for a price including shipping to UK - though if any members have one they want to sell, I'd be happy to talk to them
> 
> At time of writing 21/12/13, the Paul Newman Panda is back in stock at Alpha watch, as is the display case back and I've ordered both (this site is hazardous to bank balances!).


Can't seem to find it!


----------



## elGrafico

Wow, must have only had the one back in stock? If you Google "832-SG2903-PN-WHITE DIAL" you'll find the watch's page (top result?) but now only says 'Ask' - this morning there was also an 'Order Now' button so I did and added the display case back from the watch parts scroller - even more glad I pulled the trigger now!


----------



## DannyElfman

Arghhhh .... been checking alpha site every day for 2 weeks and the one day I cannot ... it's back online and out of stock again .... I'm cursed


----------



## elGrafico

They were very helpful when I emailed them, offering to take the order (and my cash of course) to dispatch as soon as it came back into stock, happened to check the site to verify the item number they quoted me and saw one for sale.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese

Yeah I had similar experiences. Was not in stock but was offered a chance to pre order and have them made up. I want one! Will get one when I return home from holiday I think. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyElfman

Thanks guys for the update. I'd sent a quick mail before but was just told it would back in stock in December. I'll send them an email first thing tomorrow then


----------



## Rush

Mine says "hi". It will probably soon go to the sales forum as there is a Strela heading my way and I don't want my collection to expand to Mars :-(


----------



## elGrafico

Been wearing mine about a week on the bracelet, but always planned to move to a leather strap, which I got off the bay for a very good price given it's a lightly used Hirsch Professional.


----------



## ayung

Anyone knows how much is the alpha daytona? Is not available in their web anymore.. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## thehogester

Can anyone tell me a little more about these watches? I love the 'Panda' look! I've seen one on eBay that I'm itching to pull the trigger on. How is the movement? Keep good time? Also earlier somebody mentioned the screw down crown felt like it was cross threading, is this a common issue? This will be my first manual wind, and first chrono for that matter!


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Now back on sale at the Alpha HK website. No panda, only black dial with silver sub-dials, black leather strap. I'm sorely tempted, but US$220 is getting pricey for a homage. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

EDIT: the daytona is US$205. Still pricey. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elGrafico

thehogester said:


> Can anyone tell me a little more about these watches? I love the 'Panda' look! I've seen one on eBay that I'm itching to pull the trigger on. How is the movement? Keep good time? Also earlier somebody mentioned the screw down crown felt like it was cross threading, is this a common issue? This will be my first manual wind, and first chrono for that matter!


The build is decent, it's the heaviest winding manual I've got and the crown is thin with a strong spring, so it's a little tricky to screw down after winding, but I've not cross-threaded it so far (3 months). I was lucky because they also had a display case back in stock, so I have a nice view of the ST19 movement when I flip over the case. Mine is crazy accurate (+1sec a day), just luck out of the pouch (no box, it comes in a fake suede pouch) though I believe the movement is generally well regarded and capable.

The threaded push buttons for the chrono are a pain to unscrew each time you want to use it and are my only real criticism - I wish they were simply push down like the pre-oyster cases. When unscrewed, they do have a nice solid action. The chrono needle is the tiniest bit ahead of being perfectly vertical when zeroed, but not enough to really bother me.

Bracelet is wearable, but you'll likely want to change it, which will dramatically improve the overall quality feel of the watch.

I love the acrylic crystal which gives a nice vintage feel, though I know some will lament their weaknesses.

The dial bears up pretty well under close inspection given the price point, but is not as nice as a real PN obviously. Lume is weak and fades quickly, but that's true of the originals also from what I've read.

I'm not sure how well the watch would hold up if worn daily, it doesn't feel especially fragile, but I sense it's not as solid as the other watches I own - feels fine for what it cost though. I typically wear mine at evenings and weekends when going out and really enjoy it.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Great photo. I am salivating. Emailed Alpha HK and the panda should be back on sale end of the month. Kindly form a queue (behind me). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt

@Monkwearmouth Thank you kindly for that piece of information. Now we just have to wait ... *chewing nails*


----------



## Martin_B

m0rt said:


> @Monkwearmouth Thank you kindly for that piece of information. Now we just have to wait ... *chewing nails*


Someting to look at while you wait ;-)


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Thanks for the pics. Can I ask, how have you found the reliability? I have a GMT which has begun to stop and start and am now having second thoughts about going back down the Alpha route. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin_B

I have mine for several years now. Still runs like a charm. It is a mechanical chrono though, so don't go chopping down trees or play tennis with these kinds of watches on your wrist.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## m0rt

They're available now. Just laid my hands on one. But ... no ss bracelet.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Congratulations! Well, my GMT has stopped working. Only had it three weeks. Will go back to HK tomorrow. The jury's out on whether I can trust Alpha again. Damn shame about the Daytona as the panda in particular is gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub

The panda is back on sale for 205USD, but no bracelet and solid case back. If you want a display case back, it's 250USD inclusive of shipping...waaay too expensive i think? I do wish they will not put the chronometer on the dial..


----------



## Monkwearmouth

USD250 is not expensive for a mechanical chrono - if it works. And that is the issue. I really want to like Alpha but I'm not sure I understand where they're heading. A maker of cheap Rolex knock-offs? But they're not that cheap anymore. Or are they a Chinese answer to Steinhart? They could be, provided the quality is there. For me the test is how well and quickly they deal with my faulty GMT. Frustrating. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Guess Alpha must have listened to us all requesting no bracelet, bund looks like a much better option
I requested no bracelet ans paid for head only, but was model was out of stock at the time, when they sent it it came on the bracelet.
It lasted 5 mins before coming off, the Alpha P.O. bracelet is a lot better and on a cheaper watch, odd !!

Chris


----------



## bondonabudget

Probably my next watch, this one — I'm real into the "racing"-style leather strap. Ahhhhh... $205, though?


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Anyone bought a Paul Newman recently? I would like to hear your views, and whether there are any quality issues. I am holding back until I have my GMT coke returned from Alpha properly working - it has now been over 4 weeks, with no communication. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IIIJFRIII

Wow, ok I'm not going to lie those are some really nice watches lol. Question, is the any other brands that make Paul Newman homages? I kinda want to buy 2 of these myself, they seem to have a good rep around here.


----------



## Pakz

Here's mine.
It's great in terms of fit and finish. Just one problem: the crown doesn't screw very far. It seems that the bezel is sort of coming in its way and prevents a full screw down (so don't go swimming with one... or better yet, don't even take a shower with it). Outside of that, it looks like a $600 watch and keeps time like a champ'. It's between +5 and +6 seconds a day, any day.


----------



## jolimont

Hi
Does alpha ship to Australia?
I emailed them but no reply...


----------



## millenbop

jolimont said:


> Hi
> Does alpha ship to Australia?
> I emailed them but no reply...


Pretty sure they ship worldwide. You can find them on Ebay as well.


----------



## jolimont

millenbop said:


> Pretty sure they ship worldwide. You can find them on Ebay as well.


Thanks!

Just ordered silver dial with black bezel

The closest to a PN daytona i will ever get!
Cannot wait!!!


----------



## InsaneMainframe

jolimont said:


> Hi
> Does alpha ship to Australia?
> I emailed them but no reply...


I am also sure that they email to Australia, as they ship worldwide.

I bought 3 watches directly ordered via email from their website, there was no problem with the watches, although I confirm that for one of the Paul Newmans, I have the same crown problem as reported here (It will not screw all the way down, because it will be blocked by the overpassing bezel at some point...).

I agree though that their communication and reply speed could be improved.

In general, I would recommend to be patient and "remind" them in a friendly way about your email that did not get a response yet...

Romain


----------



## goody2141

Anyone know if the "white" dial one is white, or more like the cream dial in the past?


----------



## Monkwearmouth

I'm hoping it's cream - I have a Panda incoming. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz

Mine's definitely cream... golden/beige-ish cream under some lights!!


----------



## chirs1211

Yep the panda is definately cream

Chris


----------



## goody2141

i wish it was white, but alpha confirmed it was creme


----------



## mike70sk

I Just purchased there 2 chrono sub dial from them, and want to get another style too. Is anybody able to get a tracking number from them ?? i put on the order to send me one, in the past i emailed them from this and not got it.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Best of luck with that! You just have to trust that your order will eventually arrive - usually 3 or 4 weeks to the UK. All part of Alpha's charm. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike70sk

Monkwearmouth said:


> Best of luck with that! You just have to trust that your order will eventually arrive - usually 3 or 4 weeks to the UK. All part of Alpha's charm.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yeah its registered post and signature on delivery, so you don't really have to worry about it, but it would be nice if they were like every other seller and gave you the tracking number when emailed for.


----------



## vic225

I just got my newman cream dial! Just one thing.. The bezel is not centered.... 60 is not lining up with 12 oclock... Is it easy to fit?


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sorry to hear that. If you can't live with it, my advice is send it back. Alpha customer service DOES work, albeit it takes a few weeks. These watches are not cheap enough to ignore quality issues. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

I am getting mine next week UK seller homage watches UK he is getting display case back this week sometime same price as solid back £124 first class signed for post i can't wait


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Post some pics please!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

I sure will i dont know what strap to get it on as I have heard the ss bracelet is crap he has one on a bund strap which i like I might go for that I am also looking at NATO's for it "any suggestions"?


----------



## madridgeback

Oops naughty boy should have payed a bill but ordered my Daytona Paul Newman instead the bill can wait lol


----------



## elGrafico

madridgeback said:


> I sure will i dont know what strap to get it on as I have heard the ss bracelet is crap he has one on a bund strap which i like I might go for that I am also looking at NATO's for it "any suggestions"?


I found the bracelet perfectly useable if a little light and cheap, but I think these watches look a lot nicer on leather:


----------



## madridgeback

Yeah i have a brown croco that might fit, I told the seller my concerns about the bracelet and he assured me there is nothing wrong with it oh well i will find out in a day or two thanx


----------



## chirs1211

The bracelets aren't great to be honest, average and useable at best. I think the main problem with the bracelet is the watch deserves a better strap and that will then also improve it again 
Congrats on your new purchase, i'm sure you'll love it 

Chris


----------



## madridgeback

Thanx Chris's if I wasn't so impatient I could have got a display back for the same price but can get that later I have heard good things about the watch just hope I don't get a lemon like my last purchase " invicta" say no more I was warned


----------



## Monkwearmouth

madridgeback said:


> I sure will i dont know what strap to get it on as I have heard the ss bracelet is crap he has one on a bund strap which i like I might go for that I am also looking at NATO's for it "any suggestions"?


I got my panda on the standard black leather with deployment clasp, which looks perfect. Leather is better than a bracelet IMO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## madridgeback

Thanx for that and just look what postie just brought me here she is


----------



## madridgeback

Nice


----------



## madridgeback




----------



## madridgeback




----------



## madridgeback

I am amazed at the quality for the price & my first mechanical chrono mmmmmmm


----------



## madridgeback

I just swapped the bracelet with my invicta much better bracelet also has safety clasp


----------



## Pakz

Kept mine on the bracelet...


even if it feels a bit flimsy, it's actually rather robust. And quite true to the period accurate Rolex bracelet.


----------



## madridgeback

Guys does anyone know if it's OK to leave the chrono running on this watch? or will it wear it out quicker


----------



## chirs1211

I wouldn't personally 

Chris


----------



## Pakz

Me neither... And I sure don't.


----------



## erikclabaugh

Here's mine... I like it on a bund, but thinking about putting it on a thicker cuff style strap...


----------



## madridgeback

chirs1211 said:


> I wouldn't personally
> 
> Chris


OK thanx


----------



## bcy

Here's mine


----------



## Pakz

A recent pic of mine...


----------



## madridgeback

Probably a silly newbie question here but does anyone know how to use the tachy scale on the bezel I have read it is for calculating speed? Many thanx tony


----------



## Pakz

madridgeback said:


> Probably a silly newbie question here but does anyone know how to use the tachy scale on the bezel I have read it is for calculating speed? Many thanx tony


Simple, you're observing a repetitive phenomenon (like driving past mile indicators on the road, or observing something getting produced, etc.) press the start button at the moment a first item is observed (say passing milestone 1123) then stop it when the next item is observed (milestone 1124). You read on the bezel a number that indicates how many such items happen per hour (so, here, how many miles per hour... your speed. Or in the case of production, how many items are going to be produced per hour).
So if it takes one full lap around the dial to go past the next milestone, you're reading 60: you drive at 60 mph. Logical, since you have 60 minutes in one hour! ;-)


----------



## madridgeback

Pakz said:


> Simple, you're observing a repetitive phenomenon (like driving past mile indicators on the road, or observing something getting produced, etc.) press the start button at the moment a first item is observed (say passing milestone 1123) then stop it when the next item is observed (milestone 1124). You read on the bezel a number that indicates how many such items happen per hour (so, here, how many miles per hour... your speed. Or in the case of production, how many items are going to be produced per hour).
> So if it takes one full lap around the dial to go past the next milestone, you're reading 60: you drive at 60 mph. Logical, since you have 60 minutes in one hour! ;-)


Make's sense I will have to try it out thanx for the answer pakz


----------



## flori78

If this watch had a decent 200 wr and bracelet, I could even get it for 300 usd. Just no one is making it...


----------



## Pakz

flori78 said:


> If this watch had a decent 200 wr and bracelet, I could even get it for 300 usd. Just no one is making it...


At the moment it's simply the damn cheapest mechanical chrono available anywhere, if I'm not mistaken! Give it a 200wr and good bracelet and it would be more in the $500-$600. Mechanical chronographs are not easy to build and therefore not cheap. Having the pushers and the 3 added hands increases the complexity, and the price...

Sure, you can get a well made mechanical chronograph based on the same movement with 500m WR and a decent strap. That'd be a Magrette Regattare Chronograph and that's $500 plus shipping.


----------



## Tourbill

Just ordered a silver dial and the exhibition case back from Alpha site. I do wish they offered a sapphire crystal upgrade. Otherwise I think it looks great and can't wait to get it.


----------



## Stephen2020

I love these watches! Most people seem to get the black bezel version but i'm planning to get the silver bezel version which the man himself had.


----------



## Pakz

Stephen2020 said:


> I love these watches! Most people seem to get the black bezel version but i'm planning to get the silver bezel version which the man himself had.


Yeah, that's THE Newman...


----------



## madridgeback

Pakz said:


> Yeah, that's THE Newman...


I think most people like myself chose the black bezel because it adds some much needed contrast against the white dial but I also like the silver hell I might get that one as well 


Pakz said:


> Yeah, that's THE Newman...


----------



## awcwsp01

chillin at work


----------



## jklfafa

Is it safe to leave the pushers unscrewed for normal day to day and just screw it in before a shower?


----------



## ivan.amaya

How are these holding up anyway? I looked at them a while ago and really fell for them. I'll be opting for a black on black but it will have to wait a little while because I'm in need of a dive/beach watch since moving to Miami but thankfully amphibians are very affordable.


----------



## madridgeback

jklfafa said:


> Is it safe to leave the pushers unscrewed for normal day to day and just screw it in before a shower?


I personally would not trust it even in the shower my crown does not screw down all the way as it catches on the bezel I have heard this is pretty standard on the watch


----------



## Stephen2020

Paul Newman had been photographed with them unscrewed when he was just hanging out or whatever.....but beyond that I don't know how safe they would be for dust or water splashes.


----------



## Stephen2020

Mine arrived yesterday, I just sorted out these photos.


----------



## Pakz

madridgeback said:


> I personally would not trust it even in the shower my crown does not screw down all the way as it catches on the bezel I have heard this is pretty standard on the watch


Same here.
And even without that crown problem, I wouldn't shower with this watch anyway, it's not really built for water tightness, and it shows.


----------



## Pakz

Stephen2020 said:


> Paul Newman had been photographed with them unscrewed when he was just hanging out or whatever.....but beyond that I don't know how safe they would be for dust or water splashes.


Yeah, he had a brand new Rolex at the time, so sure, no problems. ;-) Now, with an Alpha... not so sure.

I know a guy who dived to 50m with a modern Daytona withn unscrewed pushers and had no problems. But that's a watch from Rolex and costing many thousands, with new gaskets and the like...


----------



## Stephen2020

Swatch do the Scuba models, 200m water resistant, so some resistance shouldn't be beyond the capabilities of a more expensive Alpha. Whether they actually can or can't is another matter


----------



## Pakz

Stephen2020 said:


> Swatch do the Scuba models, 200m water resistant, so some resistance shouldn't be beyond the capabilities of a more expensive Alpha. Whether they actually can or can't is another matter


Well Swatch does 200m water resistant watches that often leak... But Orient does some very nice "real 200m WR" like the Mako or Ray for cheaper than the Alpha.
But then again for a lot more cash than any Alpha, Patek and some other renown companies do watches with no WR watsoever...


----------



## madridgeback

Pakz said:


> Well Swatch does 200m water resistant watches that often leak... But Orient does some very nice "real 200m WR" like the Mako or Ray for cheaper than the Alpha.
> But then again for a lot more cash than any Alpha, Patek and some other renown companies do watches with no WR watsoever...


Well said sir


----------



## MACHENE.Tech




----------



## Froggo

This is a pleasant watch to photograph


----------



## madridgeback

MACHENE.Tech said:


>


That strap looks amazing on it can I ask where you got it I might get one for mine cheers


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

madridgeback said:


> That strap looks amazing on it can I ask where you got it I might get one for mine cheers


Time Factors Aviator Strap


----------



## madridgeback

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Time Factors Aviator Strap


Nice one thanx for that


----------



## mattcole13

I just got mine in the mail today! I changed out the original metal bracelet for a Hirsch leather strap! I'm very happy!

Here are some pics of it:

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## chirs1211

The red look cool congrats 

Chris


----------



## 4overthru3

Questions guys...

Lug Width?

How do I order with clear case back and no strap/bracelet? Just list my request in the comment section of the order form? They emailed me the price for my request but I don't know how to adjust it when paying.


----------



## Elbakalao

This is a beautiful watch. Just ordered a white dial, black bezeled one. Will post pics as soon as it arrives. Cheerio!


----------



## Moonwatchdream

madridgeback said:


> That strap looks amazing on it can I ask where you got it I might get one for mine cheers


Anyone else notice that in photos the subdials look off centre, like they've been cut as to be elongated to one edge...

Just me? Is this the case or is it just the domed acrylic distorting the pic?

Thanks!


----------



## Monkwearmouth

To be honest, I can't see that. Must be the dome. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonwatchdream

Ah good good. Means I can go right a ahead and pick one up, hopefully in the U.K.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

You should! I got a panda with the leather deployment strap and paid extra for the clear case back. Beautiful piece.


----------



## ironborn

My 4 day old baby on a navy perlon


----------



## madridgeback

I haven't worn mine for a while but put it on 3 days ago and I swear it has not lost a second I don't remember it being that accurate strange


----------



## Horologic

Nice pics guys. Trying to decide which color I should go with. I think I like the cream dial best. But it's hard to choose ! The black, silver, and red all look great too. But the cream panda dial would add the most variety to my collection. I am torn between steel and black bezel. Seems like the black bezel is the favorite. But I like the fact that the original Newman Daytona had steel. Wish I could try them both. Is the printing on either better quality than the other ? I've seen a few steel bezels where it looks like they missed inking some hashmarks.

Is factory direct from Alpha-Watch.com the best way to order ? I want a display case back for sure.


----------



## Gunnar_917

So I've just read every page of this thread. This looks like a really nice watch which I really want. Just have two questions:
1. How bad is the bracelet issue? Just that it feels cheap?
2. What is long term reliability like?

i want one of these and just want some feedback of what I'm getting myself into:


----------



## ironborn

Gunnar_917 said:


> So I've just read every page of this thread. This looks like a really nice watch which I really want. Just have two questions:
> 1. How bad is the bracelet issue? Just that it feels cheap?
> 2. What is long term reliability like?
> 
> i want one of these and just want some feedback of what I'm getting myself into:
> View attachment 4933001


Well. The bracelet is wearable. I think it has sort of a vintage rattly charm. It is quite comfortable, and looks good. But it scratches easily, and over the months mine looks a little scuffed in some places where other metal parts have touched it. The acrylic crystal on mine has cracked near the bezel. Looks like I banged it on something, but I didnt notice when it happened. Currently debating whether I should order a new one. They are quite cheap.

The biggest problem is the treading on the stem tube. It's getting harder and harder to screw the crown back in after winding it. I got the watch new in january.

Besides from this the watch works perfectly, keeps ridiculously good time, and looks great. Still a weekly wearer in my rotation. For the money I still consider it a pretty good deal. Hope this helped.


----------



## chirs1211

I'd agree with ironborn completely. The bracelet is just ok, wearable but the main problem is the clasp it is awful cheap and tinny,with a different clasp and endlinks the bracelet would be better and strangely Alpha puts better bracelets on some cheaper models.
This watch definitely deserves better than the one fitted. The quality of the watch itself is good for the price, main area for concern, as ironborn said, is the crown threads, care is needed here but all screwdown crowns should be used carefully.
I believe Alpha offers this model with different strap options now, so if i were ordering now i would certainly avoid the bracelet option there are some quite nice leather strap options now i see.

Chris


----------



## Gunnar_917

Thanks for the feedback guys. That is really interesting that the threading on the screw down crown is failing after only eight months ironborn. Very interesting. I would see me using this watch about 1-2 times a fortnight. 

The acrillic on the watch doesn't bother me too much, I've got a few vintage watches and am used to knowing what to do to minimise scratches. 

I can't believe I've spent the best part of the day looking up this watch. I had no idea it existed until this morning.

There are a few different options on straps that are available however I want a bracelet.

is the GMT the better strap? From what I can see in this thread Alpha can customise the order at the point of sale. If the GMT is a better strap I may ask them to put it on that strap. 

What at is the lug width actually? 18, 20 or 22mm?


----------



## chirs1211

As long as care is taken with the crown it should be fine, threads failing after 8 months is worrying though. Mine isn't a daily wearer though.
I have the Alpha Planet Ocean style homage, which though almost half the price of the Paul Newman, has a better bracelet, i can't comment on the GMT.
You would need to contact Alpha to see if the GMT bracelet would fit as its a different case.
And lug width is a nice standard 20mm 

Chris


----------



## Gunnar_917

Great, thanks. I usually am am careful with my stuff anyway, so hopefully it won't be too much of an issue. 

I haven't owned an Alpha and just want feedback to know that the watch is cheap and cheerful and not cheap and nasty.


----------



## ironborn

I soaked mine in oil, after that it felt much more pleasant. You just have to love it for the cheap chinese stuff it is! I recommend it


----------



## chirs1211

^+1
Go for it 

Chris


----------



## Gunnar_917

Thanks for the feedback guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Just ordered one.


----------



## chirs1211

Did you go with the bracelet version after ? 

Chris


----------



## Gunnar_917

Yeah just got the regular bracelet from the UK guy who sells them. I also ended up getting the see through back just because it was part of the deal.


----------



## chirs1211

Nice mate congrats  hope you enjoy wearing it 
Tempted to get a see-through back for mine too

Chris


----------



## Gunnar_917

Thanks, I didn't want the see through but for whatever reason felt more comfortable to buy from eBay than the Alpha site. Hence why I got what I did

Don't really know what to expect with it, and just hope that the novelty doesn't wear off. I'm not really a homage guy but I know I will never be able to afford the real thing and from every pic I've seen this looks really nice


----------



## chirs1211

I'd be genuinely surprised if you didn't like it once it arrives though not surprised if you're no fan of the bracelet 
I bought from Alpha, was pretty painless, actually ordered while out of stock a couple years ago and spec's head only no bracelet, were no strap options then, but when it arrived hey presto a bracelet. I came off immediately, it still has protective plastic on it lol.
I have no real issues with homages, if done right and not just blatant copies, and like yourself will never be in a position to get the genuine article, and nor would I be comfortable dropping a 5 figure sum on a watch to be honest.
I hope you'll be pleasantly surprised once it arrives, it really is quite a nice piece 

Chris


----------



## Gunnar_917

Haha I'm not expecting to be a fan of the bracelet either. The thing is I have an oxblood with sand stitching strap that is currently unused apt hat I think would look awesome on that watch. 

Well i really like the black dial PN however the alpha version didn't seem decent (the sub dials looks more silver than white). the White dial alpha looks so much nicer. Play this way if I find myself in the position where I can afford the 6-7 figures a real PN goes for I can have the original in black and the homage in white ;-)


----------



## 4overthru3

Help me understand.... manual wind on a screw down crown?? Huh?


----------



## Gunnar_917

Well my divers have the same essential functionality;it's just that they are an auto which has manual wind capability.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Got my Alpha today. I will do a proper write up later but I am thoroughly impressed!

It looks every bit as nice as the pics, the dial is amazing. The thing I am most impressed with though is the finishing on the case.


----------



## chirs1211

Glad to see it's arrived, i was pretty sure you'd like it 

Congrats on your new Alpha

Chris


----------



## Micky

Hey guys!

Thought I'd share some pics of my Alphas with you. I own three, just haven't managed to take pics of my black dial Alpha yet.

Here we go:









Alpha PN Panda









And the silver one:









Great watches for the money! I wear them on the factory bracelet - they're not the best quality but decent enough looking 

I just love the sound and feel of winding the mechanical movement, so different from all the others..

Greetings

Micky

PS: I just read that someone has an issue with his crown. If the threads are damaged, just use a tiny little bit of aluminium foil and put a thin layer around the inside of the crown (where the threads of the crown are) and just screw down the crown. If done correctly, the alu-foil should stay in place (in the inside of the crown) after unscrewing the crown. Did this with my silver Alpha, bought it used with that problem for 70€. I like to fix things provisional at no cost. You're the only one knowing it and the watch isn't W/R anyway. It works!


----------



## dobber72




----------



## Micky

And here's my black one plus a family-pic of them in their little home..









I think the black one matches my adidas firebird jackets perfectly 









Just beautiful..









My Dad gave me the black Newman as a christmas present after I showed him my Panda last year, he knows what makes his son happy )

Thanks for the likes!

Greetings

Micky


----------



## Gunnar_917

dobber72 said:


> View attachment 5225018


What buynd strap is that? I'm after a decent one


----------



## dobber72

Gunnar_917 said:


> What buynd strap is that? I'm after a decent one


It's a Dassari Legend Distressed Vintage Style Bund from strapsco. It's quite good quality.


----------



## Gunnar_917

dobber72 said:


> It's a Dassari Legend Distressed Vintage Style Bund from strapsco. It's quite good quality.


Thanks


----------



## Ticonderoga

4overthru3 said:


> Help me understand.... manual wind on a screw down crown?? Huh?


Well, if you are going to copy the original, you copy it as it was made I guess.









On another note, the early models (1960's with 4 digit model #'s) didn't have screw buttons or crown. Maybe Alpha couldn't find that model when they made their copy? :think:


----------



## John60169

Already went plain black NATO, but here it is otherwise...


----------



## Gunnar_917

Had an interesting experience last night at dinner. Was catching up with a friend of mine who asked if did you get a Paul Newman Rolex? I laughed and showed him the watch. He was really impressed by it.


----------



## chirs1211

Uses a variant of the ST19 i believe same as the seagull '63. Magrette have used it, Seagull,obviously, Techne, Riedenschild off ebay, probably more these are the ones that spring to mind at the mo 

Chris


----------



## Ticonderoga

Birthday, best day of the year!!!!

Finally got the wrap off, played a little and took some pics. I'll say, I'm quite impressed with the fit and finish. It had a lot of plastic wrap to keep it looking new. I was able to downsize the bracelet almost an inch without having to remove any links (it has a lot of adjustment holes for the spring bar).

































The bottom button resets the second hand to 12 very affirmatively.

















Regarding the screw down plungers, I had read that this was done so that during a race, they wouldn't be depressed accidentally.









I like the domed crystal very much.


----------



## teatimecrumpet

Damn i never see these being sold used.


Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

You don't very often, well quite rarely actually, i've seen a few the past couple of years but they have tended to end up selling for pretty close to the new price from Alpha once shipping is factored into the equation.

Chris


----------



## Ticonderoga

teatimecrumpet said:


> Damn i never see these being sold used.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


I guess that is a fair appraisal of purchase satisfaction. But don't fret, a new one, shipped, is only about $180, nary a wallet breaker.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Funnily enough I've seen more Rolex PN being sold second hand than Alpha's version


----------



## teatimecrumpet

Ticonderoga said:


> I guess that is a fair appraisal of purchase satisfaction. But don't fret, a new one, shipped, is only about $180, nary a wallet breaker.


I know I know...I just have this thing about paying full price. And stopped buying new after my third watch since joining wus.

Sigh.

I just gotta man up.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Yes go for it man. Just don't go for one with a bracelet 
And prices seem to have risen a bit too, cheapest is $210 now

Chris


----------



## Ticonderoga

chirs1211 said:


> Yes go for it man. Just don't go for one with a bracelet
> And prices seem to have risen a bit too, cheapest is $210 now
> 
> Chris


Brit eBay vendor has them for $182 + shipping. Shipping is about $13, so $195 net to the states, less to Europe.

BTW: despite the dreaded bracelet, I'm enjoying it, especially this week in the tropics with frequent rainstorms. I'll have to say, I'm happy to have screw down pushers with some of these monsoons.


----------



## Gunnar_917

The bracelet isn't that bad - it has a vintage rolex charm about it. Nothing to rave about but it's not as bad as say the leather strap on a Parnis


----------



## ninzeo

Old pic but it is still looking exactly like this


----------



## frank the tank

just ordered the white panda dial. Hopefully I receive it before christmas...and hoping it is as good of quality as my orient sub homage.


----------



## chirs1211

I don't think you'll be disappointed 
Post some pics when it arrives 

Chris


----------



## Micky

Quality won't be as good as on the Orient. Orient has a better finish, but still the Alphas are great watches. Reliable Chronos!


----------



## Ticonderoga

I've been wearing mine a lot since I got it two weeks ago. Keeps to 2-4 seconds a day.


----------



## chirs1211

I don't really see much difference between my PN and my Mako, bracelet not included , price points are more or less the same though.

Chris


----------



## Micky

Right, case and dial are nicely finished. But the tachymeter scale can have some excessive glue on it and the bracelet is not comparable to the Orient. A good bracelet adds value to a timepiece imho. 

I own three PNs myself and wear them on the bracelet. Looks good on the wrist just feels a little cheap while handling.


----------



## Gunnar_917

ninzeo said:


> Old pic but it is still looking exactly like this


That strap looks more expensive than the watch


----------



## ninzeo

Gunnar_917 said:


> That strap looks more expensive than the watch


Haha true it does lift the watch but it's not that fancy, just a 30$ rally strap from ebay...


----------



## Ticonderoga

ninzeo said:


> Haha true it does lift the watch but it's not that fancy, just a 30$ rally strap from ebay...


Shopped for 3 months looking for a strap for a '51 Omega, just couldn't find the right one.

Christmas shopping at WalMart, see just the right color/design, all leather, only $7.

Put it on, everyone is saying, "Wow, what a nice watch," whereas before, no one noticed same watch with the high end "plain" strap.


----------



## meisterfoo

pulling my hair out, can't decide which to get, silver or black bezel! 

been pondering and looking through pictures for a good 3 hours.

don't really care for the silver being the original PN homage either, so it makes it alot tougher!


----------



## John60169

Once you go black... 

You'll appreciate it over the silver - whackity-whack (just to complete the rhyme).


----------



## Gunnar_917

avex87 said:


> pulling my hair out, can't decide which to get, silver or black bezel!
> 
> been pondering and looking through pictures for a good 3 hours.
> 
> don't really care for the silver being the original PN homage either, so it makes it alot tougher!


The black brings it together so much better, there is something missing on the silver bezel


----------



## frank the tank

Finally received my alpha watch. This is my first manual wind watch. How often do you wind the watch?

anda_face:


----------



## taike

Daily


----------



## John60169

Yep. And you got the best looking one.

Anecdote - as it doesn't happen often:

Was wearing mine yesterday and ran into an acquaintance I haven't seen in several months. Mid-20's, female, good fashion sense, upwardly mobile.

Zero'd RTF in on the Alpha and said "Ooooh... That's a verrrry pretty watch..."

If Millennial generation high-fashion hotness comments in the positive on an analog watch, Imma put that in the "nice" category. [/anecdote]

Not that I need high-fashion millennial hotness to tell me it's a great-looking watch... But I guess it doesn't hurt. :-d


----------



## frank the tank

how often do you need to wind the watch?

thanks


----------



## taike

frank the tank said:


> how often do you need to wind the watch?
> 
> thanks


I replied yesterday that you should do it daily. Since you're still asking, I'll assume you didn't wind it, in which case you should wind it now.


----------



## frank the tank

taike said:


> I replied yesterday that you should do it daily. Since you're still asking, I'll assume you didn't wind it, in which case you should wind it now.


disappears
Thanks I didn't see the reply. For some reason when I reply on a thread my post into the middle


----------



## MikeCfromLI

John60169 said:


> Yep. And you got the best looking one.
> 
> Anecdote - as it doesn't happen often:
> 
> Was wearing mine yesterday and ran into an acquaintance I haven't seen in several months. Mid-20's, female, good fashion sense, upwardly mobile.
> 
> Zero'd RTF in on the Alpha and said "Ooooh... That's a verrrry pretty watch..."
> 
> If Millennial generation high-fashion hotness comments in the positive on an analog watch, Imma put that in the "nice" category. [/anecdote]
> 
> Not that I need high-fashion millennial hotness to tell me it's a great-looking watch... But I guess it doesn't hurt. :-d


Or she thinks you have a 15k Daytona


----------



## mpreston

I still think the silver bezel doesn't look half bad...


----------



## John60169

MikeCfromLI said:


> Or she thinks you have a 15k Daytona


Point. But I don't think she's that well-versed. I could be wrong though...


----------



## frank the tank

love the look of the watch but mine is about 10 minutes fast everyday!


----------



## chirs1211

Wow that's a lot, i think more than a regulating issue

Chris


----------



## Ticonderoga

frank the tank said:


> love the look of the watch but mine is about 10 minutes fast everyday!


You should contact the company about repairs, especially if still under the warranty period.


----------



## fly_us

frank the tank said:


> love the look of the watch but mine is about 10 minutes fast everyday!


10 mins is just too much, i will contact the company asap.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## meisterfoo

just got my grubby paws on the black bezel one and absolutely love it for the kinda money you pay.

am considering getting another silver bezel one. i've only had it for a week or so, so can't attest to how well it holds up after prolonged daily wear, but seeing as this is part of a 4-5 watch rotation, i'd say it will hold up for quite sometime.

the winding mechanism is quite peculiar to me at least, feels very different from my other ETA and chinese movement watches. But i guess i'll chalk it up to being a slightly more complicated movement.

Anyone own a piece for more than 5 years? I'd love to hear if there are any wear and tear issues that could significantly affect the enjoyment of this timepiece.

And a picture to spruce the thread up.


----------



## Jane Green

chirs1211 said:


> You don't very often, well quite rarely actually, i've seen a few the past couple of years but they have tended to end up selling for pretty close to the new price from Alpha once shipping is factored into the equation.
> 
> Chris


I got one for £69 new without the papers or other stuff, but I wear it almost daily so they don't really matter. It came with a brown leather deployment strap too.


----------



## timer

Love the looks of the watch but, read and saw many reviews about how crappy the crown was. Does anyone know if Alpha addressed this?


----------



## Ticonderoga

timer said:


> Love the looks of the watch but, read and saw many reviews about how crappy the crown was. Does anyone know if Alpha addressed this?


Nothing wrong with the crown, its just a screw down crown - can be a bit inconvenient for winding.

When I am done winding, I just push it in all the way and give it a twist, almost always catches on the first turn and then I just cinch it down.

Today it got some weekend hometime while I did some watch surfing/shopping.


----------



## John60169

Can't say I've ever had an issue with the crown...


----------



## chirs1211

Me neither 
Care is needed as with all screw down crowns, but no more on the Alpha than any other. 

Chris


----------



## Ticonderoga

Bad news, good news and then more bad news.

Visiting with friends out of town and a nice snow storm struck, a lot of "at home" days around the TV. i was wearing my Panda and when I lifted my arm, it fell right off off my wrist. I saw that one of the bracelet pins came out and the bracelet popped open. Never did find the bracelet pin.

But, I did have a backup 20mm brown leather strap so I put it on and kept wearing.









Took it out the next night at the fire pit:









And then on the 3rd or 4th night my kid brought me a small clear round piece of plastic she found on the ground in the kitchen. It looked like an acrylic crystal. I went to the bedroom and pulled out my Panda and sure enough, the crystal was gone. It must have popped off the night before. And shucks, the second hand is bent (I was wearing long sleeves).









Not sure how it came out or why. I wasn't working or doing anything strenuous. I can't figure it out. Pretty bummed. It is only about 3 months old. I wonder how I'll go about getting it fixed - will have to contact Alpha about warranty.

EDIT to add: I don't see a warranty page on their website so I sent them a general inquiry contact - will post their reply.


----------



## Gunnar_917

^^^ did they break or just come loose?

A pin in my bracelet came loose shortly after I bought it, the bracelet separated however I just had to put it together and it was fine, no issues since


----------



## Gunnar_917

On this topic I've had a play with straps on mine. I'll get a pic when I can get to decent light and take one


----------



## Ticonderoga

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^^ did they break or just come loose?
> 
> A pin in my bracelet came loose shortly after I bought it, the bracelet separated however I just had to put it together and it was fine, no issues since


don't know as I didn't find the pin or pin pieces.

Received this reply to my warranty request at Alpha:



www.alpha-watch.com <[email protected]>​
*Today at 10:38 PM*


*Message body*

*Can buy a complete watch case includes crystal n the price is usd59.00

傳送自*


----------



## Gunnar_917

On a fat strap with a nato - had to use the nato to secure it because the strap it came with sucked. It's good because the nato gives it interesting texture and that slight bit more contrast (excuse the filthy windows).


----------



## elliottest

I cant believe the following & love of the this Paul Newman homage, ...followed the thread with interest, then pulled the trigger on one. Its pity after all this time, 1] Alpha couldnt source a decent SS bracelet from China, 2] RESOLVE :- crown thread is iffy, when pusher threadS are really good. ?? 3] slightly better water resistance-100m [ tho not totally essential l Sort these issues out-and they will have a real winner. I for one would pay a bit more for one. Its a great looking watch for the money regardless of these issues. Looking forward to getting it


----------



## Ticonderoga

elliottest said:


> I cant believe the following & love of the this Paul Newman homage, ...followed the thread with interest, then pulled the trigger on one. Its pity after all this time, 1] Alpha couldnt source a decent SS bracelet from China, 2] RESOLVE :- crown thread is iffy, when pusher threadS are really good. ?? 3] slightly better water resistance-100m [ tho not totally essential l Sort these issues out-and they will have a real winner. I for one would pay a bit more for one. Its a great looking watch for the money regardless of these issues. Looking forward to getting it
> View attachment 7058721


Mine broke after three months.

Alpha blew off my initial warranty inquiry and have ignored further warranty inquiries.

Bottom line up front: ALPHA HAS LOST MY CONFIDENCE.

ALPHA'S warranty is WORTHLESS.

I'd RECOMMEND against buying an Alpha.

Very disappointing and seriously surprised.


----------



## leoric




----------



## Ticonderoga

Well Gents, I thought it wouldn't come to this. I really didn't think that Alpha would just blow off my warranty inquiries, but they did. At first I thought they were just busy but its been weeks now and they have *NO INTENTION OF HONORING MY WARRANTY*.

They are pretty watches but if you consider buying an Alpha, just know that you're on your own if it breaks, even if it is broken out of the box. You'll get no support from Alpha. Looking at the movement and the dial, what separates this watch from a $90 Parnis? I had thought that it was the reputation of the company and them backing their product (the warranty). But, the cyrstal popped right out and they won't even acknowledge my warranty inquiries.

Bottom line up front: this company sells watches under the guise of quality but, as they have no intention of honoring a their warranty, they are selling watches based on fraud.

Think twice before you overspend on this watch that has more in common with a $90 "no name" watch.


----------



## taike

You reported the problem right at the start of the extended Chinese new year holiday. They are likely just getting back to business.


----------



## Ticonderoga

taike said:


> You reported the problem right at the start of the extended Chinese new year holiday. They are likely just getting back to business.


I did a search of this website and read some of the Alpha warranty experiences that were not during the "holiday" period and they read much the same.

It is interesting that Alpha *DID* reply to me, offering to sell me an additional watch case and crystal but ignored my warranty request.

So I guess the Chinese New Year holiday means "we won't work for warranty (if we won't get paid for it), but we'll still sell you something else? (because we will get paid)"

:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## leoric




----------



## meisterfoo

Bought my watch from alpha watches eu, customer service was fantastic, guy who I dealt with over email seemed a lot more fluent in English than its alpha Asian counter parts based on your quoted email. Never had a problem with the watch but based on the very prompt and friendly responses I got from them, I did take a gander that they would honour any warranty claims. 

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoric




----------



## cuthbert

Ok I finished to browse this thread and I'm almost sold, the only question is black or steel bezel, my 1957 Speedmaster has a steel bezel but it's brushed, the Alpha bezel looks a little too polished, that sounds a little cheap to me.

Am I mistaken?

Also, why doesn't seagull makes a 12 hours chronograph? The 24h subdial is pretty useless, or better it would be useful to set up day and date like on the Lemania 5100, but being a plain no date watch...


----------



## justaworm

Hey folks, how reliable has the movement of the watch been for you all so far? Do you like the feeling of the mechanical chronograph?


----------



## Ticonderoga

With the second hand bent around the hour hand, mine hasn't been reliable at all :-(


----------



## cuthbert

Ticonderoga said:


> With the second hand bent around the hour hand, mine hasn't been reliable at all :-(


I've seen what happened to your watch and I'm very sorry, but I think it's not the problem of the Seagull movement,but the building quality of the watch, probably you hit against something you didn't notice (it happens to me too, once with my Speedmaste) and the crystal popped out bending the second hand...any movement iwth a bend second hand has serious problems....I hope you can repair it, it doesn't look too bad, what is worrying is the "answer" of the company.


----------



## Ticonderoga

cuthbert said:


> I've seen what happened to your watch and I'm very sorry, but I think it's not the problem of the Seagull movement,but the building quality of the watch, probably you hit against something you didn't notice (it happens to me too, once with my Speedmaste) and the crystal popped out bending the second hand...any movement iwth a bend second hand has serious problems....I hope you can repair it, it doesn't look too bad, what is worrying is the "answer" of the company.


I think I'm going to order a new one, then tell them I want to cancel my order and send them back my broken watch. See if that gets them to answer their email ;-)


----------



## Obscurax

leoric said:


>


What strap is that? It looks really nice.


----------



## Gunnar_917

So far so good for me. No issues and I really like it, more so because it's on a bund these days


----------



## ArchitectBrah

Thread resurrection


----------



## Ticonderoga

cuthbert said:


> I've seen what happened to your watch and I'm very sorry, but I think it's not the problem of the Seagull movement,but the building quality of the watch ...


last I checked, this was a thread about the Alpha Paul Newman not the Seagull movement, no?

bottom line is this: anyone considering buying an Alpha should do so with the realization that it CARRIES NO WARRANTY. Think of it as a throw away watch or that you'll be paying to get it fixed yourself. So long as you're OK with that...

I'm looking at/playing with mine now, I see that the crystal is only friction loaded from the top (outside); if you pull on it with any suction or with a piece of tape, it pops right off. The quality is akin to a plastic Mickey Mouse watch.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Ticonderoga said:


> last I checked, this was a thread about the Alpha Paul Newman not the Seagull movement, no?
> 
> bottom line is this: anyone considering buying an Alpha should do so with the realization that it CARRIES NO WARRANTY. Think of it as a throw away watch or that you'll be paying to get it fixed yourself. So long as you're OK with that...
> 
> I'm looking at/playing with mine now, I see that the crystal is only friction loaded from the top (outside); if you pull on it with any suction or with a piece of tape, it pops right off. The quality is akin to a plastic Mickey Mouse watch.


But your getting a 10k watch for a fraction of the cost!!!


----------



## southpaw2280




----------



## Gunnar_917

MikeCfromLI said:


> But your getting a 10*0*k watch for a fraction of the cost!!!


Fixed

If you find an original Paul Newman for sale for $10k I will fly to wherever in the world it is tomorrow and buy it!


----------



## Ticonderoga

Gunnar_917 said:


> Fixed
> 
> If you find an original Paul Newman for sale for $10k I will fly to wherever in the world it is tomorrow and buy it!


Daytona Model Rolex Watch with Box & Papers, ca. 1970 | Antiques Roadshow | PBS


----------



## Gunnar_917

Ticonderoga said:


> Daytona Model Rolex Watch with Box & Papers, ca. 1970 | Antiques Roadshow | PBS


It was valued at $100k, not $10k

I think that watch was quite conservatively valued. One owner PN with EVERYTHING for 'only' $100k. Okay it's good but still


----------



## siblingchris

I have to admit to have fallen out of love with my APNC. There is nothing wrong with it per say but it doesn't get much of a look in with the other affordables I have being of a better build quality IMHO. This doesn't "feel" quite as exclusive and nice on the wrist....I dunno maybe I'm just getting snobby!

After living with the watch other than the rubbish bracelet, which I probably should have long ago replaced, for me it feels a tad small, not so much the case but the face perhaps. The lume is practically non existent and I struggle a little seeing the red minute marks on the dial.

So been thinking I should probably flog it tbh!


----------



## Ticonderoga

Gunnar_917 said:


> It was valued at $100k, not $10k
> 
> My link was in *support* of your post.
> 
> Ah, how the internet doesn't catch voice inflections.


----------



## Ticonderoga

siblingchris said:


> I have to admit to have fallen out of love with my APNC.


Me too.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Ticonderoga said:


> Gunnar_917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was valued at $100k, not $10k
> 
> My link was in *support* of your post.
> 
> Ah, how the internet doesn't catch voice inflections.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol okay. I missed that memo
Click to expand...


----------



## Gunnar_917

siblingchris said:


> I have to admit to have fallen out of love with my APNC. There is nothing wrong with it per say but it doesn't get much of a look in with the other affordables I have being of a better build quality IMHO. This doesn't "feel" quite as exclusive and nice on the wrist....I dunno maybe I'm just getting snobby!
> 
> After living with the watch other than the rubbish bracelet, which I probably should have long ago replaced, for me it feels a tad small, not so much the case but the face perhaps. The lume is practically non existent and I struggle a little seeing the red minute marks on the dial.
> 
> So been thinking I should probably flog it tbh!


Mine is on a fat strap and loving it's new lease on life as well a fashion accessory to be honest. Stil works but it looks cool


----------



## Ticonderoga

Gunnar_917 said:


> Mine is on a fat strap and loving it's new lease on life as well a fashion accessory to be honest. Stil works but it looks cool


I had it on a brown strap, I think it looks better on black leather - matches with the bezel.

Going to get out my eye glasses and attempt to bend the second hand. Then, I'm thinking about super gluing the crystal back down so I don't get a repeat.

Thanks Alpha, for your amazing warranty service/assistance :roll:


----------



## chirs1211

Got mine on black leather with brown stitching, best of both worlds 

Chris


----------



## tuckerm

I just wore mine for the first time today. I have to put in a good word for homage-watches-uk, the eBay seller that I bought it from.

I was worried about getting an Alpha Paul Newman after hearing about some of quality issues that have been mentioned on this forum Still, it's the only mechanical chronograph that can be found for under $200, so I got one. As soon as I took it out of the pouch, the crystal just fell right out. Like, there was nothing holding it in at all. I contacted the seller, who was very apologetic and offered to replace it. I sent it back, and he sent a new one as soon as he received my return. He also refunded the return shipping cost, and I hadn't even asked him to do that.

The new one's crystal feels firmly in place (hopefully it'll stay that way!). I'm planning on getting the Worn & Wound Model 1 crimson strap for it when that's back in stock.


----------



## siblingchris

Mine came from homage-watches-uk too. No probs with mine although I notice prices have gone up quite a bit in the last year, compared to when I bought mine.

Having said I'd fallen out of love with the watch, I decided to swap out the metal bracelet for a Grand Prix light brown rally strap from thestrapshop.co.uk. Colour goes well with the cream dial and it Looks a lot better than the stock bracelet and of course it doesn't rattle 

Quick phone snap...


----------



## Horologic

tuckerm said:


> I was worried about getting an Alpha Paul Newman after hearing about some of quality issues that have been mentioned on this forum Still, it's the only mechanical chronograph that can be found for under $200, so I got one. As soon as I took it out of the pouch, the crystal just fell right out.


It's comical and yet sad because stories like that keep me from ordering one. I love the look of their retro Paul Newman Chronos. The cream panda with black bezel is my favorite. Alpha is selling them pretty cheap on their website. But it's a waste of money if the watch doesn't last at least a few years before breaking. I'd probably only wear it once or twice a week in a rotation. Very tempting. I'd pay more if the quality control was improved. Seagull gets $300 for a 1963 Air Force, I believe it's the same movement. Are the Alphas less reliable or about the same ?


----------



## mleok

My most recent Alpha Paul Newman Daytona had an issue with the chronograph reset, where the seconds hand would not reset reliably to zero, and I ended up taking quite a big hit selling it. The issue seems to be the care with which the movement is cased.


----------



## siblingchris

Horologic said:


> It's comical and yet sad because stories like that keep me from ordering one. I love the look of their retro Paul Newman Chronos. The cream panda with black bezel is my favorite. Alpha is selling them pretty cheap on their website. But it's a waste of money if the watch doesn't last at least a few years before breaking. I'd probably only wear it once or twice a week in a rotation. Very tempting. I'd pay more if the quality control was improved. Seagull gets $300 for a 1963 Air Force, I believe it's the same movement. Are the Alphas less reliable or about the same ?


Do you mean reliable or do you mean is the quality about the same?

I don't think the odd post that's shown up some bad QC (or it could have been not packaged well enough for shipping and taken a hit?) should necessarily be taken as representative of the brand. I think for the money Alpha is hard to beat.

I don't have the Seagull you mentioned but the hked remake and the quality of that is awesome. Side by side with the Alpha PNC there's no comparison, but then they have a totally different look. It's like putting a Kia next to a Jaguar.....both likely as equally reliable a car manufacturer.


----------



## Horologic

I meant reliability. The chances of the chrono function quitting, or the movement stopping, or the crystal falling out etc. I don't expect it to last for decades, but $150 is too much to waste if the watch doesn't last at least a few years. Maybe most of them will. I don't know.


----------



## Ticonderoga

tuckerm said:


> ... *As soon as I took it out of the pouch, the crystal just fell right out. Like, there was nothing holding it in at all*...





Horologic said:


> *It's comical and yet sad because stories like that keep me from ordering one.* ...





mleok said:


> *My most recent Alpha Paul Newman Daytona had an issue with the chronograph reset, where the seconds hand would not reset reliably to zero, and I ended up taking quite a big hit selling it.* The issue seems to be the care with which the movement is cased.





siblingchris said:


> ... I* don't think the odd post that's shown up some bad QC *(or it could have been not packaged well enough for shipping and taken a hit?) *should necessarily be taken as representative of the brand.* ...


If you know one of your co-workers steals from the company, would you leave him/her alone in your home if you had unsecured cash in your bedroom?

Where there is smoke, there is fire.

If it walks like a duck, quacks like duck...

Alpha does not reply to warranty inquiries anymore. They offer a warranty and then don't honor it. That's the same as stealing. And if they will misrepresent a watch that they sell, why do you think that they put in an extra effort to make a fine watch?

It is pretty obvious that they only care about profits, not their customers. They make the watches look as pretty as possible, but if you get a lemon, its between you and your eBay seller. Buy it from the factory and you're just screwed.

That says a lot about this company.


----------



## Emsflyer84

Just got my PN and love it so far. Sure the machining isn't the best, the crown sucks, and there are some very minor imperfections but for $155 shipped on a tried and true mechanical movement, it's still a steal. Love that display case back! I happened to have a Strapcode Super Oyster with straight end links laying around. I think it's a nice replacement for the stock strap. 

So far, it's been very accurate! About +8 seconds over 24 hrs.


----------



## gliderbee

Here's mine, finally out of the box again!










Apparently, not all cases have the holes for easy strap exchange?










And MUCH better on leather 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal

I prefer mine on bracelet


----------



## gliderbee

smeagal said:


> View attachment 9044010
> I prefer mine on bracelet


I agree, since it has a black bezel 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrazy007

Great looking watch. I like the red around the dial.


----------



## JahIthBer

There was a time when I wanted this watch, but I diverted the fund for something else. Now that I'm reconsidering it, the price has increased to the point that I doubt it's worth to gamble and risk getting a lemon.


----------



## chirs1211

Actually they're cheaper now than they have been for some time, $146 for a mech chrono is still pretty good, they certainly need to up their QC and sort the shocking warranty issue though.

Chris


----------



## John60169

chirs1211 said:


> $146


HOLY CRAP!!! I almost feel like I was ripped off.


----------



## chirs1211

They seem to be going down in price unlike most things, weren't they $210 not so long ago? You gotta wonder why though. 
I've had mine for more than a few years and it all feels pretty solid, unlike some of the reports we've seen recently.

Chris


----------



## Gunnar_917

Dam they've dropped in price!


----------



## tuckerm

The strap I mentioned before has arrived. (This one, here: https://shop.wornandwound.com/collections/model-1-horween/products/model-1-horween-crimson.) The color goes well with the dial, and the black edges match the bezel. The strap has a nicer color in person -- the W&W website photo is closer to what it really looks like than my photo. I'm super happy with this combo. Plus, I think I waited about a year and a half to find these two at a decent price.


----------



## JahIthBer

chirs1211 said:


> Actually they're cheaper now than they have been for some time, $146 for a mech chrono is still pretty good, they certainly need to up their QC and sort the shocking warranty issue though.
> 
> Chris


That is indeed quite cheap... Last time I saw it was $190.

.......


----------



## Reno

Mine is from 2008, and is still ticking strong 










I'm wearing it today actually ;-)

WRUW September 2016 - Page 4


----------



## chptrk67




----------



## siblingchris

Nice on the leather strap


----------



## Micky

Reno, what strap are you using? Seems to fit the lugs perfectly..


----------



## Reno

Micky said:


> Reno, what strap are you using? Seems to fit the lugs perfectly..


It's a synthetic strap I got when I was looking for a _sailcloth_ strap&#8230; I found this one with the same pattern, for much cheaper ;-)

It comes from this ebay seller : 
eBay Boutiques |

(seems to be out of stock though :think: )


----------



## Micky

Thanks, buddy! Even a German seller, what a coincidence 

Are the strap ends rounded to have a snug fit to the case or is that just an illusion in the pic you've postet?

If it is rounded to have a snug fit, you'd probably have to hand me the straps name so I can contact the seller and ask him to get me one


----------



## Reno

Micky said:


> Thanks, buddy! Even a German seller, what a coincidence


I didn't even notice :-d



> Are the strap ends rounded to have a snug fit to the case or is that just an illusion in the pic you've postet?
> 
> If it is rounded to have a snug fit, you'd probably have to hand me the straps name so I can contact the seller and ask him to get me one


Nope, they're straight. My pic was too dark, so&#8230;


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Gunnar_917

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9363514


now this is giving me a whole bunch of photography ideas with the cars I have in hiding.


----------



## Micky

Thanks again, Reno! 

The strap looks sharp 

I'd appreciate suggestions for straps with a snug fit to the PNs case..


----------



## Micky

Damn cellphone.. 

Sorry for the double post, my cell does that sometimes.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Jay McQueen

Got one today, very pleased so far!


----------



## anabuki




----------



## AVS_Racing

I'm enjoying mine also, does anyone know if the display case back is screw down or just pops off with a knife? Mine has a solid case back and I want to change it to the glass one.


----------



## anabuki

AVS_Racing said:


> I'm enjoying mine also, does anyone know if the display case back is screw down or just pops off with a knife? Mine has a solid case back and I want to change it to the glass one.


A knife?
Don't even think about it!


----------



## javadave61

AVS_Racing said:


> I'm enjoying mine also, does anyone know if the display case back is screw down or just pops off with a knife? Mine has a solid case back and I want to change it to the glass one.


Try wadding up a ball of duct tape and using it to unscrew the caseback. Worked for me.

Here's mine!


----------



## AVS_Racing

I asked Alpha about the caseback and they have some of the worse short replies ever, + they charge double shipping if I want 2 case backs...... not sure if I should order through them or just Ebay to be safe.


----------



## ironborn

AVS_Racing said:


> I asked Alpha about the caseback and they have some of the worse short replies ever, + they charge double shipping if I want 2 case backs...... not sure if I should order through them or just Ebay to be safe.


Go for ebay. Did that myself when I needed a new car for my PN. No hassle at all.

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## siblingchris

Depends on where you are, but I can vouch for homage-watches-uk ......my APNC was purchased from them, no probs at all. If in doubt message them and have a chat about it first.


----------



## arejay101

On a Hodinkee herringbone strap...


----------



## Chascomm

arejay101 said:


> On a Hodinkee herringbone strap...


That's cool. Reminds me of those vintage Shanghai nylon straps. Something else to search for... :think:


----------



## arejay101

Chascomm said:


> That's cool. Reminds me of those vintage Shanghai nylon straps. Something else to search for... :think:


At $55, I believe, it's one of their cheaper offerings.


----------



## WilliamA

I have had my Alpha Daytona for a while now and it has been working great.

I just made a review of it. I went over some pro's and con's with the watch etc. Take a look if you want.






I really love the look of it but why did they have to add "chronometer" on the dial?! :O

View attachment SAM_1721.jpg


----------



## Micky

Every watch is a chronometer, some are certified - most are not. 

Great review! Keep them coming


----------



## fetasigma

Never had a problem with mine and it is 4 years old and run in strong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

WilliamA said:


> I have had my Alpha Daytona for a while now and it has been working great.
> 
> I just made a review of it. I went over some pro's and con's with the watch etc. Take a look if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the look of it but why did they have to add "chronometer" on the dial?! :O
> 
> View attachment 9702410


nice review!


----------



## WilliamA

Gunnar_917 said:


> nice review!


Thanks, really appreciate it!


----------



## Chivers

In England the common name for these beetles is cockchafer, May Bug or June Bug. In Norfolk (England) where I grew up, they were known as Kittywitches! They flew around the streetlamp outside my bedroom and occasionally flew indoors. My sister and I used to race them up our pillows. They make a loud, lazy buzzing noise when they fly. Sadly, not all that common these days – quite breautiful insects really!


----------



## anabuki

Probably fastest Alpha Daytona.... ;-)


----------



## taike

Chivers said:


> In England the common name for these beetles is cockchafer, May Bug or June Bug. In Norfolk (England) where I grew up, they were known as Kittywitches! They flew around the streetlamp outside my bedroom and occasionally flew indoors. My sister and I used to race them up our pillows. They make a loud, lazy buzzing noise when they fly. Sadly, not all that common these days - quite breautiful insects really!


Huh?


----------



## javadave61

It's such a great watch for the price. There's a lot packed into this watch. Lots of my watches have landed on the eBay chopping block, but this one always lives to see another day in my collection.


----------



## cuthbert

In the end I did.

It was inevitable.









The quality of the case finish is good, a little less the spongy feel of the chrono buttons, the hands are IMO too skinny but...I couldn't resist.









Here with a friend.









I wish it were smaller and thinner.


----------



## cuthbert

They improved the bracelet, now it's modeled after the second type with solid links and screws.


----------



## cuthbert

Out of curiosity, anybody know which tool should I use to open the case? My traditional three pins' one doesn't work, the watch gains 18 seconds per day and I would like to improve the accuracy.


----------



## taike

cuthbert said:


> Out of curiosity, anybody know which tool should I use to open the case? My traditional three pins' one doesn't work, the watch gains 18 seconds per day and I would like to improve the accuracy.


Rolex case opener, friction ball, or wad of duct tape


----------



## anabuki

Chihuahua? Maybe...
But I like it! ;-)


----------



## Gunnar_917

^^ what have you done to that strap?


----------



## NeoSeoul2084

What's the deal with the alpha speedmaster homage? Why the red second hand? Kinda ruins it doesn't it?


----------



## Reno

I did a short video of mine a few days ago


----------



## 7hei

I live in the US. I really want to get the panda dial one.
Where did you guys get your Alpha Paul Newman from? Ebay? Alpha Eu? or etc


----------



## Gunnar_917

I got mine off eBay


----------



## chirs1211

I got mine from Alpha direct HK

Chris


----------



## chirs1211

Damn double posts are back 

Chris


----------



## NeoSeoul2084

Anyone know about this Alpha Chronograph?

I never see anyone mention it and have never seen a video of it on youtube. It seems to be a speedmaster homage but the second hand is wrong colour.


----------



## Ticonderoga

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Anyone know about this Alpha Chronograph?
> 
> I never see anyone mention it and have never seen a video of it on youtube. It seems to be a speedmaster homage but the second hand is wrong colour.
> 
> View attachment 11449394


Is that new? Never seen it before. Alpha had a Speedy homage a few years back, used an automatic movement. They appear on fleabay from time to time for about $250 used.









If this is a new release, I'd be interested. A quick change of the seconds hand and you're in business.


----------



## Ticonderoga

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Anyone know about this Alpha Chronograph?
> 
> I never see anyone mention it and have never seen a video of it on youtube. It seems to be a speedmaster homage but the second hand is wrong colour.


Oh my, it seems that Alpha has been up to business...

I checkout that site, seems they have all sorts of Speedy homages. I see that they have it for *180 Euros *

and *155 Euros* - both appear to be the same watch and details.

(less 20% for VAT tax if shipped outside the EU)

So far as that red seconds hand, ask for a *set of hands* for 10 Euros and just swap it out.









A touch of paint on this chrome seconds hand, or better yet, just paint the red one white.


----------



## watchguy74

Here is my Alpha got mine from Alpha HK.


----------



## bk_market

Been eyeing the alpha speedmaster. Anyone got one yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenningKC

Hi, I just purchased the APN off of the Bay - black face, cream dials, silver bezel - and really looking forward to getting it - probably sometime this week. However, I have two questions. Is it possible to swap out the factory glass and replace it with a sapphire crystal? If so, where would I go about to find a glass that'll fit? Also, do any of you think it'd be possible to change the hands? I don't have the best eyesight in the world, and it could be interesting to personalize it just a smidge. Can't wait to join the APN-club!


----------



## Ticonderoga

HenningKC said:


> Hi, I just purchased the APN off of the Bay - black face, cream dials, silver bezel - and really looking forward to getting it - probably sometime this week. However, I have two questions. Is it possible to swap out the factory glass and replace it with a sapphire crystal? If so, where would I go about to find a glass that'll fit? Also, do any of you think it'd be possible to change the hands? I don't have the best eyesight in the world, and it could be interesting to personalize it just a smidge. Can't wait to join the APN-club!


Mine came with domed acrylic and I wouldn't change it. You can buff out any scratches yourself.


----------



## Ticonderoga

bk_market said:


> Been eyeing the alpha speedmaster. Anyone got one yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bottom chrono button doesn't work - sending it back.

Also noticed that, even though I ordered the one with white sub dial hands, I got chrome. I mentioned this to them and they said that the white hands were discontinued and that's all they have now and haven't updated the website.


----------



## HenningKC

Ticonderoga said:


> Mine came with domed acrylic and I wouldn't change it. You can buff out any scratches yourself.


That is exactly why I would want to replace it with sapphire; so that I don't need to buff it out. I work in a fairly laborious occupation, so it's bound to get scratched up, hence the need of a replacement.


----------



## Parnis Lover

this is the dial/bezel combination that I like most. Enjoy....



watchguy74 said:


> Here is my Alpha got mine from Alpha HK.


----------



## Parnis Lover

The answer they gave you is the benchmark of chinese low cost watchmakers: we grab the money and send you anything we have in house without checking it before if it's faulty or if it's not exactly what you ordered, and we hope you don't notice that.



Ticonderoga said:


> Bottom chrono button doesn't work - sending it back.
> 
> Also noticed that, even though I ordered the one with white sub dial hands, I got chrome. I mentioned this to them and they said that the white hands were discontinued and that's all they have now and haven't updated the website.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Parnis Lover said:


> The answer they gave you is the benchmark of chinese low cost watchmakers: we grab the money and send you anything we have in house without checking it before if it's faulty or if it's not exactly what you ordered, and we hope you don't notice that.


And this is why you (supposedly) purchase from an EU middleman - he's supposed to hand check each item when he receives it. Well, they're in Lithuania, I guess still in post-Soviet work ethic...


----------



## Parnis Lover

No me queda claro a que te refieres con lo de Lituania. Tampoco voy buscando razones para discutir. Lo que digo sobre los relojes chinos baratos se basa sobre mi experiencia personal, y añado que tambien es valido para relojes que cuestan varios centenares de euros. 
Edit:
Anyway, chinese watches have also lots of interesting and desiderable features and allow us to try many complications and styles with a low amount of money. So, if we can cope with their after sales style....



Ticonderoga said:


> And this is why you (supposedly) purchase from an EU middleman - he's supposed to hand check each item when he receives it. Well, they're in Lithuania, I guess still in post-Soviet work ethic...


----------



## HenningKC

AAH, why does the Norwegian postal service have to be so slow? I'm literally checking the tracking every five minutes, hoping it has reached the postal office... There's one thing I haven't noticed until now with the PN panda dial; why is the number 6 so... wrong? Is there any reason why it's only affecting the PN beige dial?


----------



## Ticonderoga

Parnis Lover said:


> No me queda claro a que te refieres con lo de Lituania. Tampoco voy buscando razones para discutir. Lo que digo sobre los relojes chinos baratos se basa sobre mi experiencia personal, y añado que tambien es valido para relojes que cuestan varios centenares de euros.
> Edit:
> Anyway, chinese watches have also lots of interesting and desiderable features and allow us to try many complications and styles with a low amount of money. So, if we can cope with their after sales style....


What I'm saying is, when you buy from a middleman, you should get a higher level of service. If you buy a Seagull from the factory, you may get one that is bone dry, dirty, or doesn't function. Buy one from HK Ed and you're about 99% it is good as he checks the chrono functions and makes sure its good before shipping.

It seems that Alpha EU is acting more "Soviet" in their quality control than "post-Soviet."


----------



## HenningKC

It finally arrived after a grueling week of impatience! Hands down, I'm very impressed so far. Clean, sharp edges, satisfying wind and pushers, +1.2s a day (according to 3 minute testing with Kello), crisp lettering and the perfect size for my 6.4" wrist! And even though I thought 16mm would be way too high for me, it works with the symmetry of the watch case. Not to mention that I'm glad I chose the silver bezel over the black one, it works great with the look overall. Now to wait for the rally strap to come in; but for now, I suppose a number of different Natos should work!

Also, the bracelet really wasn't as bad as I the impression I got. Maybe I have low standards, maybe they've upgraded it. The only semi-bad thing is the clasp.


----------



## Ticonderoga

As pretty as they look - I just mailed my second one back today. I'm 2 for 2 broken.

Not too impressed with their track record so far.


----------



## Parnis Lover

They sent you an exchange unit that was also broken after you sent back a broken first?



Ticonderoga said:


> As pretty as they look - I just mailed my second one back today. I'm 2 for 2 broken.
> 
> Not too impressed with their track record so far.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Parnis Lover said:


> They sent you an exchange unit that was also broken after you sent back a broken first?


bought a Newman last year - broke right away after arrival.

bought a Speedie homage 2 months ago, arrived DOA


----------



## Parnis Lover

Lo siento para ti, pero me alegro de no haber comprado nunca de esta marca, aguantando las ganas que tenia de un PN dial rayos de sol y bisel pulido. Siempre he leido malas cosas de esta marca, y por lo que veo, no ha cambiado mucho.



Ticonderoga said:


> bought a Newman last year - broke right away after arrival.
> 
> bought a Speedie homage 2 months ago, arrived DOA


----------



## HenningKC

I figured I would test my Alpha Daytona for its water resistance, so I took out the movement (surprisingly easily, I might add) and dropped it in a big glass of water. And boy, I was actually surprised! Firstly, I did 35 minutes in cold water, stirring the glass every five minutes; and it held up perfectly. Not a single drop in the chamber, and no moisture on the inside of the gaskets! Then, 35 minutes in hot water (50c), stirring every five minutes. There was some moisture inside the crown, but nothing inside the case! All in all, this thing just keeps impressing me. It now runs at +1.5 seconds a day (15 minute test in Kello) and keeps me company wherever I go.


----------



## Gunnar_917

HenningKC said:


> I figured I would test my Alpha Daytona for its water resistance, so I took out the movement (surprisingly easily, I might add) and dropped it in a big glass of water. And boy, I was actually surprised! Firstly, I did 35 minutes in cold water, stirring the glass every five minutes; and it held up perfectly. Not a single drop in the chamber, and no moisture on the inside of the gaskets! Then, 35 minutes in hot water (50c), stirring every five minutes. There was some moisture inside the crown, but nothing inside the case! All in all, this thing just keeps impressing me. It now runs at +1.5 seconds a day (15 minute test in Kello) and keeps me company wherever I go.
> View attachment 12413293


thats really good finding (even if it's based on a sample of one)


----------



## ninjack

Has anybody found a better oyster style bracelet to replace the stock one? One with a better clasp and solid end links? I think the bracelet that came with my Alpha looks pretty good, but would love to find a more solid one. I've had my Alpha Paul Newman Daytona since December 2016 and it has performed very well. It is running around 8-9 seconds fast per day and the chronograph function works properly. I'm happy with mine. It will be interesting to see how long it will last. I wore it exclusively for the first 3 months after I got it, now it's in a rotation with a few other watches. I never get tired of looking at it. Beautiful!


----------



## bjr22




----------



## siblingchris

bjr22 said:


> View attachment 12419909


Snap! Exactly the same strap too...


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94

Glad to join the club!

Arrived today!

















But changed the bracelet's clasp









Who would've know I would be so excited for such a cheap watch! :-d

Usually I'm not really into homages but I'm not seeing myself ever making a MILLION dollars to buy the real thing...


----------



## itsmemuffins

Looks like yours has drilled lugs? Bought mine a couple of months ago but no drilled lugs.


----------



## themechanicalwatch

WatchIdiotSavant94 said:


> Glad to join the club!
> 
> Arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 12450967
> 
> 
> View attachment 12450969
> 
> 
> But changed the bracelet's clasp
> 
> View attachment 12450971
> 
> 
> Who would've know I would be so excited for such a cheap watch! :-d
> 
> Usually I'm not really into homages but I'm not seeing myself ever making a MILLION dollars to buy the real thing...


Mine must be a very close sibling if the serial/case back no is anything to go by??? As mine is 2563/3000.


----------



## themechanicalwatch

Here is mine.



Personally I find it amazing you can buy a "real" mechanical chrono for the price. Not only that but they look the part too.
Mine is easy the most accurate mechanical watch I've had and it honestly keeps better time than a Rolex dj I had a number of years back and I also had a few older model omega's and various other watches with very good movements in.
I did however have to fix a jerky chrono seconds hand. The bracelet is just about useable and yeah the screen crown is rubbish. 
Also the exact minutes are lost on the dial. Legibility could be better.
But it works remarkably well.


----------



## themechanicalwatch

themechanicalwatch said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I find it amazing you can buy a "real" mechanical chrono for the price. Not only that but they look the part too.
> Mine is easy the most accurate mechanical watch I've had and it honestly keeps better time than a Rolex dj I had a number of years back and I also had a few older model omega's and various other watches with very good movements in.
> I did however have to fix a jerky chrono seconds hand. The bracelet is just about useable and yeah the screen crown is rubbish.
> Also the exact minutes are lost on the dial. Legibility could be better.
> But it works remarkably well.


UGh forgot about the photo bucket bs


----------



## anabuki




----------



## mattyboy

Got mine today. Great watch but ive a new leather strap on route to me as I type 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## anabuki




----------



## Ticonderoga

I really like that second hand. The one thing I don't like about my Newman Panda is that it is hard to see the hands. I think a red hand would be nice. I wonder if they will sell me one and I can change it out...?


----------



## SimonCK

PN on black leather rally strap. I bought it on the reddish brown rally strap from Alpha which i quite liked but never seemed exactly right. As soon as i put it on black leather it looked so much classier. Pic below.


----------



## bupthebroker

Is this normal that the bottom black ring touches the border or is it an optical illusion on this ebay picture:









I would like to buy one but this border thing really bugs me. Or could it be a chinese replica on this pic?


----------



## chirs1211

It doesn't on mine, the bottom subdial is a little closer to the minute track than the other 2 subdials though, so i suspect this is just the distortion of the domed acrylic crystal.

Chris


----------



## SinoWatchLover

This is either a case of the worst QC I've seen from Alpha or someone is doing Alpha replicas and not very well!


----------



## taike

SinoWatchLover said:


> This is either a case of the worst QC I've seen from Alpha or someone is doing Alpha replicas and not very well!


or crystal distortion


----------



## Chascomm

bupthebroker said:


> Or could it be a chinese replica on this pic?


Not sure what you mean by a 'Chinese replica'. The Alpha is an entirely Chinese watch. It pays close homage to the Rolex Paul Newman but it is not a 'replica' in the colloquial sense (i.e. fake).


----------



## Chascomm

I vote crystal distortion.


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

Chascomm said:


> I vote crystal distortion.


Yep. It certainly looks like it.

Cant take my eyes off this beauty.


----------



## tincob

Resurrecting a zombie thread. I just purchased a used one but mine comes with a bracelet missing it’s end links.

Anyone successfully find a replacement bracelet with fitted end links?

If anyone wants to generously send me their unused ones, I wouldn’t say no. 
Looking forward to finally trying out a ST19 chrono. Fingers crossed on the movement quality.


----------



## BoatsLaa

tincob said:


> Resurrecting a zombie thread. I just purchased a used one but mine comes with a bracelet missing it's end links.
> 
> Anyone successfully find a replacement bracelet with fitted end links?
> 
> If anyone wants to generously send me their unused ones, I wouldn't say no.
> Looking forward to finally trying out a ST19 chrono. Fingers crossed on the movement quality.


I swapped mine out for a Pagani Design bracelet with a sterile glidelock clasp from ebay


----------



## tincob

It looks like I would have to buy a $65 watch to get the Pagani bracelet...


----------



## HenningKC

tincob said:


> Resurrecting a zombie thread. I just purchased a used one but mine comes with a bracelet missing it's end links.
> 
> Anyone successfully find a replacement bracelet with fitted end links?
> 
> If anyone wants to generously send me their unused ones, I wouldn't say no.
> Looking forward to finally trying out a ST19 chrono. Fingers crossed on the movement quality.


I very well might have the old bracelet laying around in some drawer. I'll take a look when I come back home tomorrow and send you a message!


----------



## tincob

My PN arrived. I put it on a black alligator strap.










I read this whole thread and it looks an Invicta 8926 bracelet also fits. I got a reply back from Alpha watches and they want $28 just for the links, which is crazy since you can buy the whole bracelet for $29 on eBay.

It's a dressy look on the alligator but it will have to do until I find a bracelet option.


----------

